# Klickpedalen - ja oder nein?



## Cyclingchicken (9. August 2007)

Soll ich mir Klickpedalen an mein MTB montieren? Am Rennrad hab ich natürlich welche, aber das ist ja auch eine völlig andere Sportart. Ich hab so 'n bisschen die Befürchtung, dass ich an extremen Steigungen, wenn das Hinterrad durchdreht (was ja schon mal vorkommen kann je nach Untergrund), nicht schnell genug aus den Klicks rauskomme und dann auf die Nase falle.
Was sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Micro767 (9. August 2007)

nur noch mit Klicks ! 

Und Du brauchst ja noch nicht mal mehr ne Eingewöhnungszeit !

Natürlich vorraus gesetzt Du fahrst kein Downhill oder so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (9. August 2007)

Suchfunktion - ja oder nein ?


----------



## windei01 (9. August 2007)

ja


----------



## zastafari (9. August 2007)

nein


----------



## Nose (9. August 2007)

klicks!


----------



## Micro767 (9. August 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Suchfunktion - ja oder nein ?



nein !


----------



## jan84 (9. August 2007)

klick


----------



## supasini (9. August 2007)

jein


----------



## jasper (9. August 2007)

neick


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (9. August 2007)

Die Frage kann man doch gar nicht beantworten. Also ich sag Nein.
Hatte früher welche (CB Mallet) und fand immer dass meine Position auf dem Pedal kacke war. Jetzt hab ich Plattform und bin absolut zufrieden.
Was mir noch aufn Geist ging waren die Umfaller wenn mir das Hinterrad beim Bergauffahren auf Schotter mal ein bisschen weggerutscht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (9. August 2007)

dazu kann ich nur sagen: fahrtechnik üben. ich fahren IMMER eingeklickt, auch downhill. das ist so drin, selbst wenn ich mal bergab über den lenker geh klicke ich noch vorher aus um auf den beinen zu landen.


----------



## Jonez (9. August 2007)

*Ohne* Klickies hätte ich Angst


----------



## Unrest (9. August 2007)

Ohne Klickies fehlt mir das ziehen und der Rundlauf. Von der Kontrolle ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## ggiggi (9. August 2007)

Mit Klickies hab ich Angst (auf der Straße)


----------



## nEsh (9. August 2007)

Ich sage Klickies! Niewieder etwas anderes!

Es braucht eine kurze Eingewöhnungszeit, das stimmt! Jedoch hab ich mich noch nie auf die Fresse gelegt, weil ich mit Klickies fahre, oder weil ich nicht schnell genug auslösen konnte. Der Fehler lag zu 100% an anderen Faktoren.

Ich finde normale Pedalen sehen irgendwie schwul am MTB aus, entschuldigt!  Das man auch dran "ziehen" kann ist ein echter Vorteil! Da kann man besser beschleunigen egal in welcher Situation und mir vermittelt es auch eine gewisse "Sicherheit". 

Mal noch eine andere Frage an die Biker die, die normalen Pedalen bevorzugen.
Mit was für Schuhen fahrt ihr eigentlich? Turnschuh? Das ist auch ein Vorteil, ich brauch mir keine Gedanken um die Schuhwahl machen!

Cya nEsh


----------



## wiredog (9. August 2007)

nEsh schrieb:


> Ich sage Klickies! Niewieder etwas anderes!
> 
> Mal noch eine andere Frage an die Biker die, die normalen Pedalen bevorzugen.
> Mit was für Schuhen fahrt ihr eigentlich? Turnschuh? Das ist auch ein Vorteil, ich brauch mir keine Gedanken um die Schuhwahl machen!
> ...



Ich verwende alte Trekking Schuhe, derzeit Marke Salomon. Abgesehen davon das diese angenehm zu tragen sind haben sie auch ein gutes Profil. 

Im Gegenzug hab ich gleich ne Frage an die Klickie-Fraktion. Wie geht es euch eigentlich mit den Klickies bei starken anstiegen in Geröll? Könnt mir vorstellen dass in so einer Situation ein runderer Tritt von Vorteil ist. 
Wie ich auf diese Frage komme? Hab in meiner Gegend eine schöne MTB-Strecke entdeckt die einen saumässig krassen Anstieg drinnen hat den ich bis jetzt immer schieben musste (bin zu langsam geworden, auf einen Stein aufgelaufen und anschliessend gekentert... - anfahren war dann auch nimma drinnen)

Regards, wiredog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (9. August 2007)

was genau ist die frage?


----------



## wiredog (9. August 2007)

Ist mit Klickies ein steiler Anstieg wirklich leicher zu schaffen? Oder stelle ich mir das Falsch vor?


----------



## nullvektor (9. August 2007)

mit klicks bin ich nie klar gekommen.fahre jetzt plattform.als schuhe meißt "acupuncture"turnschuhe,die haben profilsohle ,aber nicht durchgehend.wenn mann da mal wegrutscht,ist an der ferse wieder stop(lücke in der sohle zwischen ballen und ferse).also relativ sicher.


----------



## polo (9. August 2007)

der oft gesuchte "runde tritt" ist mit clickpedalen leichter. dann ist die sohle von clickschuhen steifer als die deiner trekkingschuhe und ermöglicht eine bessere kraftübertragung. kleiner nachteil ist vielleicht der wiedereinstieg, wenn man mal ein fuß absetzen muß. ich glaube aber, daß andere faktoren wichtiger sind: fahrtechnik, kraft, reifen und so.


----------



## matscholino (9. August 2007)

Bei Geröll !! Vergiß den runden Tritt! Hier zählt Technik und Kraft!


----------



## wiredog (9. August 2007)

matscholino schrieb:


> Bei Geröll !! Vergiß den runden Tritt! Hier zählt Technik und Kraft!



Dann will ich mal weiterhin keine Klickies ....


----------



## jasper (9. August 2007)

im geröll ist es wichtig, gleichmäßig kraft auf den boden zu bringen und wenn du nur 1/3 des kurbelweges kraft aufwenden kannst, ist das auf gar keinen fall gleichmäßig.


----------



## traildesaster (9. August 2007)

Ich war eine Woche am Gardasee. Ich mit Clickies, meine Frau ohne.
Inzwischen weiß meine Frau gar nicht mehr wieso sie keine Clickies haben wollte.
Bergauf hat man die Kraft einfach auf mehr Muskelgruppen verteilt und kann viel gleichmäßiger und kraftvoller treten. Zudem man perfekte Schuhe hat die oftmals sogar Schraubstollen vertragen und allermeist keine Senkel haben.
Bergab hat man einfach mehr Kontrolle und das Risiko vom Pedal zu rutschen ist kaum mehr gegeben. Ok, Plattform ist da auch nicht schlecht, aber die guten Bärentatzen reißen wenn man mal absteigt gewaltige Löcher in Wade oder Schienbein. Außerdem ist die ganze Geschichte mit Clickies viel leichter.
Top ist halt eine Kombination wie die Mallet. Dann kann man auch mal schnell zum einkaufen normale Schuhe tragen. http://www.crankbrothers.com/mallet.php

Ach ja, was die komische Haltung auf dem Pedal angeht. Man muß darauf achten, dass die Schlussrotation vom Kniegelenk nicht durch die begrenzte Freiheit des Cleats behindert wird, sonst kann das auf Dauer Meniskusschäden verursachen. Grundsätzlich ist das Problem aber bei normalen Pedalen viel eher gegeben, weil der Fuß gar nicht rotieren kann. Der Cleat im Pedal sich aber sehr leicht dreht (Metall auf Metall). Ich stelle es meist so ein, dass die Ferse gerade so an der Kurbel vorbeiläuft, also die Zehen nach außen gestellt und die Ferse nach innen.

Gruß td


----------



## Gerry_71 (10. August 2007)

Ich hab mich den Klickies auch einige Jahre lang verwehrt, irgendwann bin ich doch umgestiegen und ich würde nie wieder ohne fahren! Und auch meine Frau war ziemlich schnell bekehrt nachdem sie die Dinger ausprobiert hatte, obwohl sie natürlich auch Bedenken hatte. 

Die Möglichkeit zu "ziehen" ist ein echter Vorteil besonders auch in Bezug auf den "runden Tritt", und das ist gerade im Geröll und beim Anfahren an steilen Stücken gut. 
Am Anfang kann/sollte/muss man die meisten Pedale zudem so einstellen dass sie leicht auslösen, so kommt man im Fall einer Panikreaktion beim Sturz auch immer raus (mich hats zumindest damit nie hingelassen). Ich glaube viele machen den Fehler die Dinger am Anfang zu fest zuzumachen (runder Tritt heisst ja auch nicht unbedingt brutal nach oben anzureissen). 

Hilfreich dabei ist am Anfang auch noch (bei SPD-Pedalen) diejenigen Schuhplatten zu verwenden die einen Ausstieg nach oben erlauben (die silbernen, SM-SH56) - bei maximal leichter bis mittlerer Einstellung der Auslösekraft. Später wenn man mit den Klickies sicherer ist nimmt man dann die schwarzen Platten die nur zur Seite auslösen (das hat dann den Vorteil dass man die Pedale weiterhin locker eingestellt lassen kann, so dass man ganz leicht rauskommt, gleichzeitig aber mit voller Kraft ziehen kann ohne nach oben auszuklicken). Man hat das auch schnell raus und dreht den Fuss dann ganz automatisch nach aussen um rauszukommen.  

Bergab fahre auch ich nur eingeklickt, auf einem Plattformpedal würd ich mich auch unsicher fühlen  (vom Klicki kann man nicht abrutschen). Glatte Pedale kommen ja da gar nicht in Frage (ist ja nicht immer alles trocken), und was so eine Bärentatze mit den Spikes so alles mit meinen Schienbein/Unterschenkel anstellen könnte will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen...


----------



## machero (10. August 2007)

wer die ganze zeit angst hat von einer bärentatze abzurutschen, sollte wirklich lieber bei klickies bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longtom76 (10. August 2007)

Ich fahre seit 2000 Klickies und habe mir jetzt für den Urlaub mit Frau und Kind Shimanopedale gekauft, eine Seite Plattform und die andere Seite mit Klick. So konnte ich zumindest mit normalen Schuhe in die Eisdiele fahren.
Die Ernüchterung kam dann ein paar Tage später...
Zwei Wochen später war ich ein Wochenende mit Kumpels in der Schweiz und habe nicht nur einmal die "Tatze" bei Schiebepassagen in die Wade bekommen... An dem Zustand meiner Waden läßt sich jetzt schön darauf schließen, wie fahrbar die Tour war!

Bin jetzt auch am Überlegen, ob ich meine alten Pedale wieder einbaue.

Kombinierte Pedale (Plattform und Klick) sind aus meiner Sicht zumindest für die Entscheidungsfindung am Besten. Bist du auf der Tour und fühlst dich unsicher, fährst du eben nur noch mit der Plattform weiter.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Gerry_71 (10. August 2007)

machero schrieb:


> wer die ganze zeit angst hat von einer bärentatze abzurutschen, sollte wirklich lieber bei klickies bleiben



Na ja, wenn man natürlich mehr Angst hat mit den bösen bösen Klickies umzufallen.... so hat halt jeder seine ganz eigenen Phobien, nicht wahr...  

Kommt halt auch drauf an was man fährt, um in der Bikehalle Sprünge und Kunststücke zu üben würd ich auch Plattform fahren, aber auf langen Touren  haben Klickies eindeutige Vorteile find ich, und seis nur weil man die Muskulatur gleichmäßiger belastet. 

Übrigens gibt es für die Shimano-Pedale auch Kunststoff-Adapterplatten, die man anstelle des Bikeschuhs in eine Seite der Klickies einhängt, und damit wird das Klickpedal zum Plattformteil für Kurztripp mit Turnschuh.  Die waren bei meinen PD-M 540 gleich mit dabei, bei mir hab ich sie nicht montiert aber meine Frau hat die immer noch am Bike für eben solche Kurzstrecken, alles andere fährt sie aber auch mit Bikeschuhen eingeklickt.


----------



## matscholino (10. August 2007)

Cleats müssen so montiert werden das sie den Fuß nicht in eine unnatürliche Haltung zwingen. Wenn deine Zehen nach außen oder innen zeigen muß diese Stellung auch mit den Cleats möglich sein. Sonst sind Knieprobleme vorprogrammiert!

Immer dran denken das Schlüsselbein ist schwächer als man denkt!


----------



## kimkra (10. August 2007)

Hi,

konnte mich auch nicht entscheiden und habe diese hier gekauft und nie bereut, eine Seite eine richtige Plattform und andere Seite Klick.

Wenn man sich ausklickt und den Fuß kurz hebt dreht sich automatisch das Pedal um und ich bin auf der Plattformseite.

http://cgi.ebay.de/D10-Magnesium-Do...8228476QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81675QQcmdZViewItem

kimkra


----------



## ThunderRoad (12. August 2007)

kimkra schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> konnte mich auch nicht entscheiden und habe diese hier gekauft und nie bereut, eine Seite eine richtige Plattform und andere Seite Klick.



Ich war auch unentschieden und hab die PD-M647
gekauft. Sind aber nur ein fauler Kompromiss. Die Klickfunktion ist absolut OK, aber mit normalen Schuhen sind die Teile nur sehr bedingt fahrbar (mit "normal" meine ich Outdoor-Schuhe, keine Bänker-Schlappen mit glatter Ledersohle). Das Vorderteil vom Klickmechanismus steht zuweit nach oben und deshalb liegt die Sohle auch nur dort auf und fast gar nicht auf dem Kunsstoffkäfig. BMX oder 4cross (dafür sollen die laut Beschreibung sein) würd ich so nicht fahren wollen, geht höchstens auf dem Weg zum Bäcker.
Die Klickpedale sind super auf Touren, aber aufm Trail komm ich nicht klar damit, werd wohl wieder Bärentatzen montieren. Die Schuhe kann ich ja weiter fahren mit der Cleat-Abdeckplatte, die dabeilag.


----------



## mica. (12. August 2007)

Ich bin früher Klickis gefahren, habe jedoch immer Knieprobleme dabei bekommen. Heute weiß ich aber woher die Schmerzen vorallem kamen, nadem ich öfters bei der KG war. Bin nun am Überlegen ob ich mir Klickpedale von Time holen soll, auf Grund des größeren Spielraums, wie ich gehört habe. Kann man die wirklich empfehlen, ist der relativ hohe Preis gerechtfertigt?

MfG


----------



## jasper (12. August 2007)

wie die fußhebel von time sind weiß ich nicht, es empfehlen sich ansonsten die eggbeater, bei denen hat man auch sehr viel spiel.


----------



## Iller (12. August 2007)

Ich war anfangs auch unentschlossen hab mir dann deswegen welche mit Bäretatze gekauft (PD-M324)
Ich fahre nur noch eingeklickt !
Werde mir demnächst auch noch besser Klickies besorgen


----------



## SIDAS (12. August 2007)

Es gibt Pedale die auf der einen Seite Bärentatze haben und auf der anderen Seite Clieckies, von Shimano. Zwar etwas schwerer ich find aber eine gute Anschaffung. Mir ging es bis vor Kurzen wie dir, und die Anschaffung lohnt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibser (14. August 2007)

Hallo!

Bin auch kurz vor der Anschaffung der ersten Klickies bzw. diesen Kombi-Klickies. Habe nun die PD-M424 und die PD-M324 rausgesucht.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den beiden? Für mich sehen die PD-M324 irgendwie griffger für normale Schuhe aus, weil die nicht aus Kunststoff sind.


mfg


----------



## tokessa (14. August 2007)

Würde nie mit Klickies fahren habs probiert aber ist nix für mich. Meiner meinung nach muss die Erfahrung aber jeder selbst machen und gegen abrutschen sind so Schienbeinschoner schon ne gute Sache.


----------



## tom23" (14. August 2007)

die 324er sind halt günstig, schwer und robust, kaputt gehen die nie. 
Was mich an denen genervt hat, war das dauernde Gesuche nach der richtigen Seite...

bei den 424ern hört man des öfteren, dass der Käfig nicht gerade unkaputtbar sei, ausserdem soll es mit normalen Schuhen nicht so toll sein wegen des Knubbels durch das System.
Bei Upgrade auf Metallkäfig gleiche Knubbelproblematik, aber stabilerer Käfig.

Gute Kompromisse, die scheinbar auch nicht jeder mag, sind teuer!


----------



## Fibser (14. August 2007)

Welches Pedal meinst du denn z.B. mit "guter Kompromiss"? Habe grad nur bei BOC gesucht, weil ich nen Händler hier in der Ecke habe. 
Hab gelesen, dass die 324 für Einsteiger gut geeignet sein sollen und tendiere im Moment stark zu denen, aber habe auch keine Ahnung, wie es mit Pedalen andere Marken außer Shimano aussieht.


----------



## olli.gator (14. August 2007)

Klick oder nicht Klick muss jeder für sich selbst ausprobieren. Ich habe vor drei Jahren von Bärentatzen auf Clickies gewechselt, weil jeder sagte, dass sei besser. Letzten Winter habe ich mit Plattformpedale gekauft, weil ich mit den Clickies kalte Füße bekommen habe. Seitdem habe ich die Pedale nicht wieder gewechselt  ich fahre immer noch Plattform.

Zum einen habe ich keine Knieprobleme mehr (die ich mit den Clickies ab und an hatte), zum anderen fühle ich mich meist genauso sicher und in manchen Situationen sicherer, und letztens habe ich es immer wieder geschafft, mich aus der Bindung zu katapultieren, wenn ich es gerade überhaupt nicht gebrauchen konnte. Einzig der richtige runde Tritt ist jetzt nicht mehr möglich. Da ich aber keine Rennen fahre, ist mir das relativ egal.

Von den Kombipedalen am MTB bin ich gar nicht überzeugt, da man mit Bikeschuhen und Cleats auf den Dingern kaum Halt hat (meine Freundin hatte welcheund hat in schwerem Gelände geschoben, weil sie keinen vernünftigen Halt auf der Nicht-Klick-Seite hatte). Diese Pedale sind  finde ich  eher etwas für Touren- oder Trekkingräder.

Fazit für mich: Nie mehr Klickpedale!

Hoffe ich konnte verwirren.
Olli


----------



## preshi (14. August 2007)

Klickpedale sind aus meiner Sicht sehr gut handlebar. Zum Einstieg habe ich mir damals die PD M 324 von Shimano angebaut - nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit braucht man nur noch die Klickseite.
Auch Bergauf stellen Klikies kein Problem dar.
Einfach mal antesten. Dieses Thema löst immer wieder Kontroversen aus, wie man auch hier wieder sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFly80 (15. August 2007)

Ich hab jetzt die 540 SPD dran mit den normalen cleats. Auf der Straße wunderbar man kann viel mehr Kraft reingeben und steht immer optimal drin. 
Aber heute bin ich mal Gelände/matschige Steigung gefahren. Hinterrad durchgedreht, net schnell genug rausgekommen, Bums auf die rechte Seite. Paar Meter weiter gefahren, rums auf die linke.  
Danach, und auch die Down Passage, bin ich ausgeklickt auf der Ferse gefahren. Ist auch ********. 

Kumpel hat die XTR Spd's und hatte auf der einen Seite die Plastik Bärentazen drauf. War auch nicht optimal. Zu klein.
Ich bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich Kombipedale drauf mach, obwohl das halt nur nen Kompromiss ist. 
Ich werd glaub  erstmal die Mehrfachausstieg Cleats probieren und mir evtl. Bärentatzen aus Alu fräsen lasse und cleats drunter schrauben.


----------



## ThunderRoad (15. August 2007)

McFly80 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt die 540 SPD dran mit den normalen cleats. Auf der Straße wunderbar man kann viel mehr Kraft reingeben und steht immer optimal drin.
> Aber heute bin ich mal Gelände/matschige Steigung gefahren. Hinterrad durchgedreht, net schnell genug rausgekommen, Bums auf die rechte Seite. Paar Meter weiter gefahren, rums auf die linke.
> Danach, und auch die Down Passage, bin ich ausgeklickt auf der Ferse gefahren. Ist auch ********.



Kenn ich, ist mir auf 300m Schlammschlacht 3x passiert. Dann noch 1x umgefallen beim Anfahren am Berg und böse aua gemacht (wollt eigentlich gar nicht einklicken), seitdem trau ich mich mit Klickpedalen nur noch auf Waldautobahnen und problemlose Trails - hab mittlerweile fast schon Schiss vor den Teilen. Aus unerfindlichen Gründen komm ich aus dem linken auch nur sehr schwer raus und hab dabei einen stechenden Schmerz im Knie...
Noch'n Klassiker: Nach 2h Fahrt beim Absteigen vergessen, dass man Klickpedale hat 
Die Kombipedale taugen allerdings für solche Fälle eben nix, weil wenn du mit SPD-Schuhen unterwegs bist kannst Du auf den Dingern nicht "uneingeklickt" fahren (höchstens halt auf der Ferse, aber das geht ja gar nicht). Und ohne Klickschuhe brauchst auch keine Klickpedale...
Die Dinger sind höchstens zur Fahrt zum Bäcker zu gebrauchen, sonst halt richtige Klickpedale oder gar keine.
In meinem Fall gar keine, obwohl die Dinger an sich schon klasse sind auf halbwegs ebenem Gelände.


----------



## bofh (15. August 2007)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Aus unerfindlichen Gründen komm ich aus dem linken auch nur sehr schwer raus und hab dabei einen stechenden Schmerz im Knie...


Shimano?
Probier mal Time ATAC.
Ich hab den Umstieg nicht bereut.

E.


----------



## Jonez (15. August 2007)

Also ich fahre grundsätzlich nur eingeklickt!
Auf verblockten Trails und steilen Abfahrten/Anstiegen fühl ich mich viel sicherer, da ich mit dem Bike "festverbunden" bin.
Wenn man sich nicht halsbrecherisch irgendwo runter stürtzt und etwas Fahrtechnik beherrscht fällt man auch nicht einfach um  
Das Umsetzen des Bikes auf Trails ist eingeklickt auch um einiges einfacher, ganz zu schweigen von dem wirklich enorm besseren Vortrieb/ kraftvolleres Beschleunigen.
Wenn man sich nach kurzer Zeit an die Klicks gewöhnt hat vergisst man auch nach 2 Stunden nicht einfach dass man eingeklickt ist  


Gruß Jonez


----------



## SIDAS (15. August 2007)

olli.gator schrieb:


> Klick oder nicht Klick muss jeder fÃ¼r sich selbst ausprobieren. Ich habe vor drei Jahren von BÃ¤rentatzen auf Clickies gewechselt, weil jeder sagte, dass sei besser. Letzten Winter habe ich mit Plattformpedale gekauft, weil ich mit den Clickies kalte FÃ¼Ãe bekommen habe. Seitdem habe ich die Pedale nicht wieder gewechselt â ich fahre immer noch Plattform.
> 
> Zum einen habe ich keine Knieprobleme mehr (die ich mit den Clickies ab und an hatte), zum anderen fÃ¼hle ich mich meist genauso sicher und in manchen Situationen sicherer, und letztens habe ich es immer wieder geschafft, mich aus der Bindung zu katapultieren, wenn ich es gerade Ã¼berhaupt nicht gebrauchen konnte. Einzig der richtige runde Tritt ist jetzt nicht mehr mÃ¶glich. Da ich aber keine Rennen fahre, ist mir das relativ egal.
> 
> ...



FÃ¼r den halt auf der Normalseite hab ich einfach mal die feile rausgeholt, nbizzl Gewicht ist weg und der Halt in schwierigen GelÃ¤nde is besser.
Die Clickies finde ich geben einen ganz anderen Vortrieb auf normalen Passagen und es geht dut Bergauf voran., ist zwar nur ein fauler Kompromiss aber der geht meiner Meinung nach auf


----------



## alex47 (15. August 2007)

kleine Frage (als dummer Anfänger... bitte nicht hauen): wieso findet man nicht mehr die billigen, einfachen Riemen? damit komme ich sehr schnell hinein und hinaus, und kann auch rund treten. Ohne spezielle Schuhe haben zu müssen. 

Ist das einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäss, oder steckt mehr dahinter?

Alex


----------



## tokessa (16. August 2007)

Findet man z.b bei Rose.


----------



## Lateralus (16. August 2007)

Ja, man kann mal hinfallen - tut aber nicht weh, weil man fast steht...an steilen Rampen. Und wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man sich nicht wie ich ne Rippe dabei bricht und eine weitere prellt

Ja, nimm Klickies


----------



## jan84 (16. August 2007)

alex47 schrieb:


> kleine Frage (als dummer Anfänger... bitte nicht hauen): wieso findet man nicht mehr die billigen, einfachen Riemen? damit komme ich sehr schnell hinein und hinaus, und kann auch rund treten. Ohne spezielle Schuhe haben zu müssen.
> 
> Ist das einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäss, oder steckt mehr dahinter?
> 
> Alex



Aus den Riemen musste aber nach hinten raus... Wenn du das ein/ausklicken gewohnt bist geht das definitiv schneller als nach hinten aus dem Riemen rauszugehen. 


grüße
jan


----------



## BolbyM (16. August 2007)

Auf dem RR fahre ich wegen des runden Tritts natürlich nur mit Klickies, auf dem MTB habe ich mich dagegenentschieden. Ich habe oft erlebt, dass man wirklich schnell von den Pedalen runter muss und dabei würden mich Klickies stören. Da ich im Gelände auch keinen Speed benötige, sind mir meine Shimao PD-MX30 sehr ans Herz gewachsen: Genialer Gripp, nicht gar zu schwer (im Gegensatz zu den CB 5050X) und man kommt eben schnell rauf und runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (16. August 2007)

Im Downhill ist man ohne Klicks sehr benachteiligt. Aber bei so Northshore Herumgehüpfe sind Flats doch besser. Man braucht den Halt nicht unbedingt. Beim Dwonhill kann man die Füße auf den Pedalen haben, ohne sich richtig einzuhacken wie bei den flats.
Also beim MTB würde ich zu beiden zugleich tendieren.


----------



## --hobo-- (16. August 2007)

Man sollte es gut können bzw. üben und hinfallen wird man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr als einmal. 

Gerade vorgestern wieder passiert, steiler Berg hochgefahren, der zum Dorf führt, ein Bus kam von rechts, schehrte aufgrund parkender Autos auf der rechten Seite aber nach links aus, die Straße war ohnehin eng, ich konnte nicht schnell genug raus, schöner Mist und das Ende vom Lied war, dass ich auf die Bürgersteigkante flog. 

Es wird immer wieder rumgedöhnst, dass Klickpedale "sicherer" sind, dieses Wort "Sicher" muss man vollkommen anders definieren. Denn mit Sicherheit im Sinne von mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit kann man mit Klickpedalen durch das Ziehen in manchen Situationen schneller fahren, aber sicher im Sinne von Verkehrssicher oder Gesundheitssicher sind sie definitiv nicht, es sei denn man hat wirklich wirklich gute Pedale und das sind die von crank brothers oder anderen wirklich teuren Herstellern und nicht irgendwelche unzuverlässigen Shimano Teile. 

Denn sicher ist nur eines - man fliegt damit hin - und auch geübte sehe ich des öfteren hinfliegen, wenn man nur fährt und wirklich nie absteigt mag das ok sein, ich kenne keine Tour, bei der ich nicht mindestens 5 mal absteigen muss bzw. langsam fahren muss, weil Hindernisse da sind, sei es ein Traktor im Feld, eine dicke Wurzel im Gelände, ein Auto auf der Straße, uneinsehbare Kreuzungen, Hunde, Jogger mit MP3 in den Ohren...............

Mir ist mit diesen Billigpedalen mehr zu Bruch gegangen, als ich schnell gefahren bin, mittlerweile fahre ich wieder Tatze, da es mir nervt, mit Klickpedale ausgeklickt in der Stadt rumzufahren oder im Dorf bis ich mal im Feld oder Wald bin. 

Ich kann mit Tatze zwar nicht ziehen, aber dafür jederzeit absteigen und dass ich nicht ziehen kann, mache ich mit etwas Technik und Kondition und dicken Waden wett 


Wers probieren will, der nehme mal die Shimano 324 aber wird schnell merken, dass das unschön ist, wenn man nach der richtigen Seite sucht und man wird sich für Bärentatze oder richtige Klicks entscheiden.


----------



## Galatea (18. August 2007)

Hallo!!

Bin neu hier und habe gleich mal eine Frage, die Euch wahrscheinlich sehr blöd vorkommen wird, aber ich traue mich jetzt mal so dumm zu fragen :]

Problem: Ich habe diese Pedale: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=961;group=67;page=3;ID=fffe254d259a279969a4b9e73d0c1926

und brauche jetzt Schuhe dazu, ich kann diese geschenkt bekommen, sie sind neu!

Sind die kompatibel zu diesen Pedalen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe, bin sehr neu...

Grußi


----------



## jan84 (18. August 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> [...]
> Denn sicher ist nur eines - man fliegt damit hin - und auch geübte sehe ich des öfteren hinfliegen, wenn man nur fährt und wirklich nie absteigt mag das ok sein, ich kenne keine Tour, bei der ich nicht mindestens 5 mal absteigen muss bzw. langsam fahren muss, weil Hindernisse da sind, sei es ein Traktor im Feld, eine dicke Wurzel im Gelände, ein Auto auf der Straße, uneinsehbare Kreuzungen, Hunde, Jogger mit MP3 in den Ohren...............[...]



Wenn man von Anfang (also der Entscheidung Klick zu fahren) nur Klick fährt hat man im Tourenalltag (auch inkl. technischer Trails) diese Probleme einfach nichtmehr da das Ein- und Ausklicken einfach komplett automatisiert abläuft. Ich kenns von Bekannten nur so das man irgendwann nichtmehr gescheit rauskommt weil die Cleats abgenutzt sind. 

Levty hat die Sache eigentlich ganz gut auffn Punkt gebracht. Wenn keine größeren Sprünge im Vordergrund stehen ist man eigentlich wirklich in fast allen Situationen mit Klicks besser dran. Sofern der Kopf frei ist und man davon weggeht sich andauernd über die Pedale Gedanken zu machen. Setzt natürlich auch vorraus dass man sich am Anfang ein wenig mit den Pedalen auseinandersetzt und die Auslösehärte für sich richtig einstellt. Also nicht nur so dass man bequem rauskommt, sondern dass es auch größtenteils ausgeschlossen ist, dass es einen bei dem geplanten Einsatz unfreiwillig aus den Pedalen raushaut. 

Fahre übrigens seit 2 Jahren die billigen 520er von Shimano.


grüße
jan


----------



## Moi (18. August 2007)

Man kann auf jeden fall beides fahren! an einem bike habe ich clickies, am anderen habe ich flats. bergab fühle ich mich mit beiden genauso sicher. ist halt einfach reine gewöhnung.


----------



## --hobo-- (18. August 2007)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn man von Anfang (also der Entscheidung Klick zu fahren) nur Klick fährt hat man im Tourenalltag (auch inkl. technischer Trails) diese Probleme einfach nichtmehr da das Ein- und Ausklicken einfach komplett automatisiert abläuft. Ich kenns von Bekannten nur so das man irgendwann nichtmehr gescheit rauskommt weil die Cleats abgenutzt sind.
> 
> Levty hat die Sache eigentlich ganz gut auffn Punkt gebracht. Wenn keine größeren Sprünge im Vordergrund stehen ist man eigentlich wirklich in fast allen Situationen mit Klicks besser dran. Sofern der Kopf frei ist und man davon weggeht sich andauernd über die Pedale Gedanken zu machen. Setzt natürlich auch vorraus dass man sich am Anfang ein wenig mit den Pedalen auseinandersetzt und die Auslösehärte für sich richtig einstellt. Also nicht nur so dass man bequem rauskommt, sondern dass es auch größtenteils ausgeschlossen ist, dass es einen bei dem geplanten Einsatz unfreiwillig aus den Pedalen raushaut.
> 
> ...





Hi Jan, die Gewohnheit ist auf alle Fälle die entscheidende Sache, ich hab mich von anfang an nicht dran gewöhnt und hab gestern erst im matsch wieder eine Situation gehabt, in der ich froh war, Tatzen zu haben.... 

Da ich mich nicht gewöhnen kann, nach der Seite auszusteigen, sind sie nichts für mich, das muss jeder selbst wissen, die Doppelpedale 324er sind interessant, aber halt ein fauler Kompromiss für jemanden, der richtige Shimano Klickpedale fährt.


----------



## maSk (18. August 2007)

Bei mir steht jetzt auch ein Pedalenwechsel an da die Lager meiner Plattformpedalen im Sack sind. Bis jetzt bin ich nur Plattform gefahren und mÃ¶chte aus gegebenem Anlass mal Klickies ausprobieren.
Mir sind die XTR "PD-M970" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aufgefallen da sie in diversen Tests gut abgeschnitten haben und auch der Ausstieg nach oben mir "ungefÃ¤hrlicher" erscheint.
Das einzige Problem was ich jetzt noch habe, sind die Schuhe, da kenne ich mich Ã¼berhaupt nicht aus, ich weiÃ nur das Schuhe von Shimano fÃ¼r mich nicht in Frage kommen weil meine FÃ¼sse zu groÃ sind, ich hab SchugrÃ¶Ãe 47 und alles was ich von Shimano angehabt hab war immer zu klein :/ ich mÃ¶chte auch ungern 150â¬ nur fÃ¼r so ein blÃ¶des par Schue ausgeben...


----------



## jan84 (18. August 2007)

Wem der seitliche Ausstieg nicht passt kann auch die 51er Cleats von Shimano montieren, damit kann man zur seite, durch anheben der ferse und nach schrÃ¤g auÃen oben aussteigen. 

Gute Schuhe fÃ¼r kleines Geld gibts MEINER MEINUNG nach von Specialized, gibts solide Schuhe ab rund 80â¬. 

grÃ¼Ãe
jan


----------



## preshi (19. August 2007)

maSk schrieb:


> Bis jetzt bin ich nur Plattform gefahren und möchte aus gegebenem Anlass mal Klickies ausprobieren.


Vernünftige Entscheidung  


> Das einzige Problem was ich jetzt noch habe, sind die Schuhe, da kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, ich weiß nur das Schuhe von Shimano für mich nicht in Frage kommen weil meine Füsse zu groß sind, ich hab Schugröße 47 und alles was ich von Shimano angehabt hab war immer zu klein :/ ich möchte auch ungern 150 nur für so ein blödes par Schue ausgeben...


Wer auf großem Fuß lebt, hat häufig diese Probleme.
Was Schuhe betrifft, kannst Du AFAIK jeden MTB Schuh nehmen. Adidas hat meines Erachtens recht gute Schuhe im Sortiment. Auslaufmodelle gibt es in vielen Geschäften um die  50 -  100.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riemen (19. August 2007)

Es gibt eine Situation, wo man ohne Clickies definitiv nicht klar kommt: Bergab mit ordentlich Speed und schnell aufeinander folgenden Bodewellen... Ich will mal sehenm wie ihr das mit euren Bärentatzen sicher fahrt.
Früher hats mich an solchen Stellen öfters mal ordentlich auffe Fresse gepackt, deshalb jetzt nur noch mit.

Hat auch in anderen Situationen Vorteile, aber da sind sie imho am größten.


----------



## flyingcruiser (19. August 2007)

einfach mit ganz locker eingestellten klickies anfangen, damit kommt man selbst im umkippen noch raus. wenn man ungewollt rausrutscht, kann man dann ja einfach bissel fester drehen. die cleats, bei denen man auch nach oben raus kann halte ich nicht für so günstig, da man dann ja beim abspringen schneller mal ausklickt, was den effekt der clickies mindert.

ich werde jetzt mal von den 545 auf die 08er xt umsteigen, bin mal gespannt, ob sich das nicht nur im gewicht bemerkbar macht (567 : 352 g).
und 20 euro für 30g weniger (xtr) warens mir nicht wert


----------



## maSk (19. August 2007)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> die cleats, bei denen man auch nach oben raus kann halte ich nicht für so günstig...


Haben die M770er nicht auch den Ausstieg nach oben?



> und 20 euro für 30g weniger (xtr) warens mir nicht wert


Ja, theoretisch richtig, das blöde an der Sache ist, das es zu den 08er Pedalen kaum reviews gibt, die XTRs hatten in der vorletzten Mountain Bike Ausgabe glaub ich sehr gut im Langzeittest abgeschnitten. Oder meinst du das es abgesehen vom Gewicht keine Unterschiede gibt?


----------



## flyingcruiser (20. August 2007)

maSk schrieb:


> Haben die M770er nicht auch den Ausstieg nach oben?



imho ist das von den beiliegenden cleats abhängig. SH 51 und SH 52 haben nur den seitlichen ausstieg, SH 56 auch den ausstieg nach oben.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (20. August 2007)

ich hab die 959er....was man so hört neben den offiziellen xtr's das beste was shimano bietet. dem kann ich mich eigentlich auch nur anschließen 

gut, die wiegen etwas mehr als eggbeater und co, dafür sind die aber mehrfach industriegelagert und habn nicht nur ein nadellager. außerdem sind die durch die größere aufstandsfläche schuhsolen-freundlicher als eggbeater.

und was das problem auf trails angeht: man kann sich doch auch ausklicken und so auf die pedale stellen? wo ist das problem?


----------



## Stompy (20. August 2007)

maSk schrieb:


> Ja, theoretisch richtig, das blöde an der Sache ist, das es zu den 08er Pedalen kaum reviews gibt, die XTRs hatten in der vorletzten Mountain Bike Ausgabe glaub ich sehr gut im Langzeittest abgeschnitten. Oder meinst du das es abgesehen vom Gewicht keine Unterschiede gibt?



Sind die XT Clickies nicht die direkten Nachfolger der 540er Pedale? Die Technik, falls überhaupt, nur minimal verändert. Zu den 540ern gibt es ja viele positive Langzeiterfahrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (20. August 2007)

Also ich fahr seid über 10Jahren Shimano Klickies, sogar noch heute meine ersten am zweitbike.
Die dinger sind super, auch fahre ich alles eingeklickt, egal ob schnelle harte Alpenabfahrt oder enge winklige Trails.
Fühl mich eingeklickt einfach wohler und sicherer in der Bikebeherrschung.

Trotz allem hab ich mir jetzt noch BMX Pedale geholt, um ein wenig an der Fahrtechnik zu feilen.

Ergo, man kann beides fahren!!


----------



## supasini (20. August 2007)

Galatea schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Bin neu hier und habe gleich mal eine Frage, die Euch wahrscheinlich sehr blöd vorkommen wird, aber ich traue mich jetzt mal so dumm zu fragen :]
> 
> ...




hi,
will mal deine Frage beantwoten:
die Schuhe sind evtl. kompatibel, sieht zumindest so aus.
es sind aber RR-Schuhe, absolut ungeeignet zum MTB fahren! kannst du nicht mit laufen und wenn du's doch machst sind die Schuhe sehr shnell kaputt.
Es gibt ein paar wenige Racer, die sich für Kurse, auf denen sie nicht absteigen müssen unter solche Schuhe ein Minimalprfil kleben lassen, aber selbst die benutzen das nur im Rennen.
WEnn dir die Schuhe aber passen udn du sie umsonst bekommst: nimm sie und benutz sie, wenn du dir mal'n rr kaufst!


----------



## anima (21. August 2007)

ich hätte mal eine frage zu den Mallet.
ich suche die richtigen pedale für mich. ich fahre zum größten teil ohne mtb schuhe, weil sich das zur arbeit etc. nicht lohnt. am we oder sonst für irgendeine tour werde ich mit mtb schuhen fahren. und jetzt ist die frage welche pedale ich nehme.
entweder auf nummer sicher und die PD-A 530 von shimano: http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/technik/shi_pd_a_530.jpg oder PD -M 324 http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/technik/shi_m324_02.jpg (das vorgängermodell) deutlich schwerer, aber trotzdem schöner als das pd a 530
oder die crankbrother mallet. ich bin die mallet nur noch nie gefahren und weiß halt nicht ob man darauf ganz gut, oder weniger gut mit normalem schuhewerk stehen kann?? kann mir von euch jmd weiterhelfen?


----------



## maSk (22. August 2007)

Mit den Mallets kann ich dir nicht helfen, kenn mich ja selbst kaum aus, aber die PD-M324 hat 'nen Kumpel von mir verbaut. Er sagt, dass einzige was ihn an den Pedalen nervt, ist wenn man absteigen muss z.B. Ampel oder so - das dann die Pedalen sich immer umdrehen, so muss er erst nen bisschen fummeln bis er wieder in der Pedale sitzt. 


Ich hab mich jetzt dazu entschieden doch die M770 (XT-Pedalen) anstatt die M970 (XTR) zu holen, somit hab ich quasi nen zwanni gespart die ich dann mehr in das richtige Schuhwerk investieren kann. 
Da bin ich wirklich sehr gespannt wie sich das so mit Klickies fährt


----------



## Hatori Hanso (22. August 2007)

Moin...Bin früher(vor über13 Jahren) nbischen krasser Rennrad gefahren und hatte immer Riemenpedale, anschließend auch am MTB. 
Seit 1 Jahr fahre ich die 324er und bin vollauf zufrieden..Musste mich zwar tatsächlich sehr umgewöhnen in Notsituationen den Fuß nicht nach hinten zu ziehen, sondern seitlich zu drehen..Aber nach ner Woche hatte ich mich umgewöhnt...
Bin wie gesagt schon immer "gesichert" gefahren, mein Fahrstil ist voll drauf eingestellt, ohne das fühle ich mich total unsicher..Gegenüber den Riemen haben, wie ich aus Erfahrung nun sagen kann, die Klickies den überragenden Vorteil daß man immer rauskommt und trotzdem(vorausgesetzt man fährt die 56er Cleats, welche nicht nach oben auslösen und hat den Mechanismus fest genug eingestellt) saumäßig ziehen kann...
Da ich auch auf dem MTB wie aufm RR fahre, musste ich die Riemen immer sehr streng anziehen um keine Druckstellen am Spann durch den Riemen zu bekommen und gleichzeitig drücken,ziehen,schieben, also Kraft auf der gesamten Runde ausüben zu können. 
Dadurch hab ich mich einige Male derbe hingepackt, da ich ich auch nicht einfach so aussteigen konnte, sondern immer ein par Meter vorm Stillstand an beiden Seiten die Riemen lockern musste(hab mir seltsamer Weise nie richtig weh getan, war meistens eher lustig mitm Rad zwischen den Beinen den Berg runter zu rutschen oder ner S-Klasse aufer Kühlerhaube zu liegen- in diesem Fall für mich,weil ich nich Schuld war, und son Pedal kann derbe Macken hinterlassen^^..)..
Fahre zu 90% in einer sehr bergigen und Radfahrer unfreundlichen Großstadt, mit starker Autolobby, mitm Verkehr mit und kann nur dadurch, daß ich mir den Platz nehme und schnell genug bin "überleben"..
Ansonsten empfehle ich Gleichgewichtsübungen- ich steig an Ampeln nämlich meist gar nicht ab(zuvor von andern erwähnter Grund des nervigen richtige Seite suchens+ die Herausvorderung möglichst lange oben zu bleiben) sondern balanciere(Tip: nicht aus dem Sattel gehn)- was beim hinter einem stehenden Autofahrer zusätzlich Respekt verschafft, und dann ist man so schnell wiede auf Tempo, daß es echt Spaß macht. 
Man kann das auch mit Andern trainieren über ein Spiel: Enges(Anfangen mit z.B. 6m x 6m, dann immer kleiner) Quadrat festlegen, zu mehren rein und die andern abdrängen..wer den Fuß aufn Boden setzt(verschärft:vom Pedal nimmt) oder die Grenze überfährt hat verlorn..Dabei um Bier zu spielen senkt den Übungseffekt aber erhöht den Spaß enorm..Dabei lassen sich auch gleichzeitig Bunnyhops üben-und ja-das geht auch mit dem Rennrad..

Viel Spaß beim üben und MIT KLICKIES!

Hatori


----------



## Fibser (22. August 2007)

Weiß einer, ob man beim Rose-Versand eine Mail bekommt, wenn die Ware rausgeht? Hab dort meine Klickies bestelllt und will zu Hause sein, wenn die ankommen  

mfg


----------



## DrStrangelove (23. August 2007)

Hallo, habe auch schon öfters mit clickies geliebäugelt. Ich möchte aber trotzdem noch mit normalen Pedalen fahren können.

Was haltet ihr denn von diesen Viechern hier für die Übergangszeit:









Die unteren gefallen mir aufgrund des robusteren Erscheinungsbildes besser.


----------



## anima (24. August 2007)

ich hatte mir diese pedale vor einiger zeit mal rausgesucht: http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/7208.html
die sehen ganz gut aus und sind vom preis und vom gewicht her schon ganz in ordnung. aber ich nehme jetzt wahrscheinlich doch ein kombination.


----------



## flyingcruiser (24. August 2007)

Fibser schrieb:


> Weiß einer, ob man beim Rose-Versand eine Mail bekommt, wenn die Ware rausgeht?


nein, rose verschickt da garnichts weiter...  



DrStrangelove schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von diesen Viechern hier für die Übergangszeit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die plaste dinger sind dreck. die funktioneren 2mal, dann sind sie ausgenudelt. die anderen adapter sollen auch nicht so toll sein. beim verdrehen des fußes auf der pedale lösen die sich.


----------



## richtig (24. August 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Im Downhill ist man ohne Klicks sehr benachteiligt. Aber bei so Northshore Herumgehüpfe sind Flats doch besser. Man braucht den Halt nicht unbedingt. Beim Dwonhill kann man die Füße auf den Pedalen haben, ohne sich richtig einzuhacken wie bei den flats.
> Also beim MTB würde ich zu beiden zugleich tendieren.



jo, so würde ich das auch beurteilen. ich fahre beides. klickies wenn ich weiß, dass es ein relativ schneller downhill ist (da hüpft man schon mal von den platform pedalen wenns einen bei dicken wurzeln durchschüttelt) und die flats eher beim rumgehüpfe, bei engen, langsamen trails etc.

in der schweiz sind wir neulich soo enge und schnell aufeinanderfolgende spitzkehren gefahren (nass, mit stufen etc.) dass ich mehrfach nicht mehr in die klickies gekommen bin und ohnehin gefährlich auf dem bike fixiert war... wenn man da mal abrutscht kann das unter umständen mit klickies böse ausgehen.

aber wie gesagt... alles geschmacksache. manche habens mit dem ein und ausklicken so drauf, dass das gar kein problem darstellt.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =bergi= (27. August 2007)

Hi, zuerstmal vorneweg ich bin ein absoluter Neuling in langer Fahrpraxis auf einem MTB ich fahre zwar schon 3 Sommer lang, aber bis auf dieses Jahr war dies halt immer sehr sporadisch mehr mal zum Ausgleich am Wochenende. 

Nun dieses Jahr neues Mountainbike und andere Lust dazu ...... ich muss sagen auf einigen Trails bei mir in der Gegend hätte ich sicherlich Angst, in kniffelligen kurzen Steilstücken mit Wurzeln und Steinen, dass ich nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Klicki komme, ab und zu muss man mal kurz das Bein absetzen (ich zumindest), ebenso an den gleichen Stellen wieder raufwärts (sehr steil), wenn der Anlauf mal doch nicht gereicht hat, dann muss ganz schnell das Bein runter .

Ausserdem das andere Thema, was hier kaum zur Sprache kommt. Ich habe immer wieder mal Probleme mit dem Knie (Patellasehne) und ich habe gehört, dass wenn ein Klickpedal nicht 100% auf den Milimeter richtig eingestellt ist, dass man auf Dauer Schäden am Knie davontragen kann.

Alleine deshalb habe ich schon zuviel Schiss mit Klickpedalen zu fahren weil ich Angst um meine Kniee habe. 

Wie sehen das wirklich zum Thema erfahrene MTBler

lg
Alex


----------



## pesawa (27. August 2007)

Alex-Bav schrieb:


> Hi, zuerstmal vorneweg ich bin ein absoluter Neuling in langer Fahrpraxis auf einem MTB ich fahre zwar schon 3 Sommer lang, aber bis auf dieses Jahr war dies halt immer sehr sporadisch mehr mal zum Ausgleich am Wochenende.
> 
> Nun dieses Jahr neues Mountainbike und andere Lust dazu ...... ich muss sagen auf einigen Trails bei mir in der Gegend hätte ich sicherlich Angst, in kniffelligen kurzen Steilstücken mit Wurzeln und Steinen, dass ich nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Klicki komme, ab und zu muss man mal kurz das Bein absetzen (ich zumindest), ebenso an den gleichen Stellen wieder raufwärts (sehr steil), wenn der Anlauf mal doch nicht gereicht hat, dann muss ganz schnell das Bein runter .
> 
> ...



Probier mal die Crankbrothers Mallet (großer Käfig), Candy (kleiner Käfig) oder Eggbeater (besonders leicht). Die lösen sehr leicht aus, d.h. Du hast genug Zeit um rauszukommen und Du hast noch sehr viel Bewegungsfreiheit (Ferse nach rechts und links bewegen), sodass auch keine Knieprobleme drohen. Außerdem sind die CB Pedale kaum anfällig für Dreck und bedürfen auch keiner Einstellung, sodass auch nichts kaputt gehen kann. Ich fahre die Eggbeater seit es sie gibt und hatte noch nie Probleme.

Fazit: Immer mit Klicks.

Grüße,

p/


----------



## flyingcruiser (27. August 2007)

nachdem ich jetzt noch die cleats erneuert habe, fahren sich die shimano PD-M770 (XT) wie butter. kein knarzen, kein klappern und deutlicher leichteres einsteigen im vergleich zu den 545.
ich hab sie wieder auf die lockerste stufe gestellt, da komm ich selbst im umkippen noch raus. bin bissel begeistert 
jetzt fehlt nur noch die xt-kurbel und der vortrieb ist perfekt.


----------



## supasini (27. August 2007)

die Knieprobleme bei Klickies treten vor allem beim RR auf, weil diese Pedale keine oder nur eine geringe seitliche Freiheit haben.
Beim MTB sind die Pedale relativ frei beweglich (=drehbar) => geringere Kniebelastung.
in wenigen Fällen kommt es aber trotzdem zu Knieprobs, da hilf nur ausprobieren!


----------



## Percy-OWL (5. September 2007)

Klar, Klickies.!!!


Umfallen wirste wohl einige Male,wer ist das nicht während der Eingewöhnung.
An extremen Steigungen, wenn der Schlupf einsetzt kanns mal kitzlig werden aber die Vorteile überwiegen für mich. Ich möchte auf die bessere Kontrolle, besonders übers Hinterrad nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## Rubinstein (5. September 2007)

Ich hatte leichte Kniegelenkprobleme (Schmerzen bei längeren Wanderungen oder fahren mit normalen Pedalen, also bei Druck *ausschließlich* von oben, Knacken beim bewegen der Kniescheibe), die ich mit Klickpedalen regelrecht wegtherapieren konnte. Anscheinend wirkt sich das abwechselnde Strecken und Stauchen sehr positiv auf die Knorpelschicht aus.

Ich hab mich am Anfang auch lange gesträubt. Die peinlichen und zum Teil schmerzhaften Umfaller waren aber nichts im Vergleich zu den Vorteilen. Grundsätzlich kommt mir Berg hoch mit Klickies so vor, als hätte ich nen Hilfsmotor zugeschaltet. Fazit: Nie wieder ohne! 

*EDIT:
*Gerade noch den Beitrag von Supasini gelesen, der fast das genaue Gegenteil aussagt. Also von Knieproblemen *durch* Klickies hör ich zum ersten mal. Scheint dann wohl doch kein Patentrezept zu geben und muß wohl jeder für sich selbst herausfinden.


----------



## supasini (5. September 2007)

@ Rubinstein
die Knieprobleme kommen von einer unnatürlichen Stellung des Knies. Der Körper korrigiert i.d.R. selber die Fußstellung so, dass es nicht zu einer Belastung kommt. Klickies können aber genau diese "Autokorrektur-Funktion" verhindern. Wie aber gesagt ist das bei MTB-Klickies mit seitlicher Freiheit sehr selten.
Das sie Probleme beseitigen können kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen.
Sehr wichtig ist aber eine professionelle Montage!


----------



## Rubinstein (5. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> @ Rubinstein
> die Knieprobleme kommen von einer unnatürlichen Stellung des Knies. Der Körper korrigiert i.d.R. selber die Fußstellung so, dass es nicht zu einer Belastung kommt. Klickies können aber genau diese "Autokorrektur-Funktion" verhindern.


Diese "Autokorrektur" scheint nicht in allen Fällen zu funktionieren. Bei mir hab ich mehr durch Zufall herausgefunden, dass die Schmerzen beim Gehen verschwinden, wenn ich meinen rechten Fuß gerade stelle (die sich "natürlich" anfühlende Haltung ist nach aussen weggedreht). Der Fuß ist dann zwar gerade, aber mein Kniegelenk zeigt nach innen, was sich ziemlich unnatürlich anfühlt, aber offenbar mein Problem behebt. Es wäre natürlich denkbar, dass sich auf Grund dieser Erkenntnis schon allein die fixierende Wirkung des Klickpedals eine positive Wirkung hat (obwohl mir die Kniestellung beim Fahren keineswegs unnatürlich vorkommt).


> Sehr wichtig ist aber eine professionelle Montage!


Was meinst du damit? Ich hab sie mir selber montiert und was kann man bei den Pedalen schon falsch machen? Bei den Cleats sieht das schon etwas anders aus. Die hat mein local dealer für mich montiert. Viel später hab ich dann herausgefunden, dass er sie zu weit vorne angebracht hatte und ich viel besser mit der Montage weiter in der Mitte klarkomme. Hätte ich das von vornherein selber gemacht, wäre ich vermutlich schon früher dahinter gekommen. Ok, meinen local dealer würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als "professionell" bezeichnen.


----------



## Thomas 33 (9. September 2007)

Hallo
Was haltet ihr von meiner Lösung ?
Das sind Wellgo MG1 Plattform Pedale (380g) mit angeschraubten Elite Körbchen das sich variabel (Breite und Tiefe)
montieren läst. 

Anhang anzeigen 132501

http://www.elite-it.com/jsp/c-Prodotti.jsp?ID=0911704

Vorteil: ich rutsche nach vorne nicht weg, komm jederzeit raus, und kann ein wenig ziehen.
Weiterer Vorteil für mich ist da die Pedale recht breit sind und ich pro Seite 1cm weiter aussen stehe, 
seitdem habe ich weniger Knieprobleme und das Heck besser unter Kontrolle. 

Hatte aber noch nie Klickpedale und werde das demnächst mal testen, nur weis ich immer noch nicht
welches System.

lg
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oelmann (10. September 2007)

Hallo,

eigentlich ist ja alles schon gesagt zum Thema. Gebe trotzdem noch meinen Senf dazu. 

Thema hängt scheinbar stark davon ab, was man von Anfang an gewohnt ist. Ich habe vor 17 Jahren auf meinem RR mit Klickies (Look) angefangen und konnte mich daher gleich von Anfang an daran gewöhnen. Seit ich MTB fahre (seit ca. 7 Jahren), bin ich auch dort nur auf Clickies unterwegs. Anfangs nur auf den Allround Pedalen (M324). Dort hat mich letztendlich immer genervt, daß beim Einklicken oft die falsche Seite oben war. So fahre ich heute reine Clickies (M520).

Daß die Frage, ob Clickies oder Plattform, stark vom Einsatzgebiet (Touren, DH etc.) abhängt, wurde hier schon ausführlich dargestellt. Mich hat im Vergleich zu den RR-Clickies beim (unfreiwilligen) Aussteigen jedoch positiv überrascht, wie leicht man aus den Teilen herauskommt, wenn es darauf ankommt. Bevor ich mir Gedanken machen konnte, wie ich jetzt raus komme, war ich bereits draußen. Einzig schwieirg kann es an diffizilen Stellen (z.B. Stufen bergauf) werden.

Zu den Knieproblemen: Daß eine falsche Haltung auf dem Bike zu Knieproblemen führen kann, ist bekannt. Bei Clickies gibt es nur eine Fußstellung. Wenn diese stimmt, kann man auch nichts mehr falsch machen (mal generell gesprochen).

Gruß
Oelmann


----------



## ultraschwer (11. September 2007)

zum probieren:
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=yw_35001&k_id=0300&hot=0

damit kannst du mit normalen schuhen fahren, aber der einstieg und der ausstieg ist identisch wie bei klickies. das ist wichtig, da man nix umlernen muss. vermittelt ein gefühl für den halt am bike.
hab ich mit meinen kids so gehandhabt, da sind klickies aufgrund des
fusswachstums eh indiskutabel.

ultraschwer


----------



## maSk (11. September 2007)

Boa Jungs, was habt ihr mir da aufgeschwatzt?  
Ich hab mir jetzt endlich Klickies gekauft - noch stress gehabt weil kein 8er Inbus im Haus war...
So, erste Testfahrt, es hat keine 5min gedauert da ist mein Hund vors Bike gelaufen, ich musste bremsen und wollte absteigen... tja, pech gehabt bzw. festgehakt und plautz! uff die fiese Fresse gepackt, Handgelenk verstaucht und böse Schürfwunden abgeholt.
Prost Mahlzeit ^^


----------



## flyingcruiser (11. September 2007)

schon gut, wenn es wenigstens nen hund gibt, auf den mans schieben kann  wirst dich mit sicherheit auch noch hinlegen ohne eine ausrede zu haben... dann liegt es nur an der eigenen dummheit. vergesslichkeit ist da eine böse falle, ich kenne das


----------



## peljotha (12. September 2007)

Rubinstein schrieb:


> Diese "Autokorrektur" scheint nicht in allen Fällen zu funktionieren. Bei mir hab ich mehr durch Zufall herausgefunden, dass die Schmerzen beim Gehen verschwinden, wenn ich meinen rechten Fuß gerade stelle (die sich "natürlich" anfühlende Haltung ist nach aussen weggedreht). Der Fuß ist dann zwar gerade, aber mein Kniegelenk zeigt nach innen, was sich ziemlich unnatürlich anfühlt, aber offenbar mein Problem behebt. Es wäre natürlich denkbar, dass sich auf Grund dieser Erkenntnis schon allein die fixierende Wirkung des Klickpedals eine positive Wirkung hat (obwohl mir die Kniestellung beim Fahren keineswegs unnatürlich vorkommt).
> 
> 
> Hallo Rubinstein,
> ...


----------



## Jonez (12. September 2007)

peljotha schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es auch Fahrräder (BMX, Trail), an die keine Klikies gehören, aber an Touren-, Crosscountry- und Downhillräder sollten meiner Meinung nach schon Klickies.




 

.... hmmm, eher unklug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison2004 (14. September 2007)

Ich habe auch mal Clickies probiert. Fahre mit ca. 90er Trittfrequenz, hatte aber immer Schmerzen im rechten Knie. Wenn ich beim Treten mal meine Knie beobachte, sehe ich , daß mein rechtes Bein mehrere Zentimeter nach innen schwenkt, auch der Fuß bewegt sich seitlich etwas mit. Mit Clickies war diese Bewegung nicht möglich. Fahre jetzt mit diesen Elite Körbchen, habe genug Halt und seitl. Bewegungsspielraum. Das Auslösen bei Gefahr war nicht das Problem.

Poison2004


----------



## jever98 (14. September 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> dazu kann ich nur sagen: fahrtechnik üben. ich fahren IMMER eingeklickt, auch downhill. das ist so drin, selbst wenn ich mal bergab über den lenker geh klicke ich noch vorher aus um auf den beinen zu landen.



 das koennte ich gerne...


----------



## Thomas 33 (19. September 2007)

Hi....

Nun ja, heute SPD Pedale montiert X-Mal die Cleats justiert, 2 Stürze....

Das seitliche Spiel (ich glaube 6 Grad) ist mir sehr suspekt. Meine Ferse will immer rauswandern. Wobei ich jetzt eine Position gefunden habe mit der das einigermassen hinhaut. Jedoch kämpfe ich wieder mit meinen unsymmetrischen Körperbau. Mein linkes Bein ist länger oder kürzer, damit ich den gefühlten Druck an beiden Füssen am Ballen habe muss ich links 1 cm weiter nach hinten rutschen.  

Wie sind eigentlich die Crankbrothers oder diese "Frog" Pedale ???
Wie steigt man dort aus ???

lg
Thomas


----------



## Yossarian (19. September 2007)

Thomas 33 schrieb:


> Mein linkes Bein ist länger oder kürzer,



Meins auch.


----------



## pesawa (22. September 2007)

Thomas 33 schrieb:


> Hi....
> 
> Wie sind eigentlich die Crankbrothers ...???
> Wie steigt man dort aus ???
> ...




Crankbrothers sind tipptopp. Aussteigen geht ganz leicht und man hat relativ viel Spiel mit der Ferse, sodass es auch keine Knieprobleme gibt.

Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Rubinstein (22. September 2007)

Geschmacksache.
Ich fand den Ausstieg zu weich, zu undefiniert.
Das kernige "klack" als eindeutiges Feedback, dass ich ausgeklinkt bin
würde mir fehlen (und kann nebenbei sogar ne fehlende Klingel ersetzen *g*).


----------



## eX600 (22. September 2007)

Eggbeater sl und gut ist.


----------



## voodoo69 (22. September 2007)

eX600 schrieb:


> Eggbeater sl und gut ist.



warum?
finde optisch die acid hammer  
nur sind die schweineteuer und ich hab derzeit noch shimanos....


----------



## bähr83 (22. September 2007)

Bin von meinen KLickies sehr begeistert. Mit dem Ausstieg ist finde ich eine Kopfsache. Technisch ist da keinproblem dabei. 
Für den Anfang war gut, die Auslösehärte ganz niedrig einzustellen und sehr oft (auch grundlos) ein aus zu klicken um die Bewegung in den Kopf zu kriegen. Bin direkt ins Gelände und hatte keine Probleme. Außerdem bin ich auf weichen Untergrund und habe da Stehübungen gemacht um das ausklicken in Stresssituationen zu lernen. 
Habe am RR auch klickies und an jeder Ampel Schiss. Mit dem MTB fühle ich mich wohl.


----------



## eX600 (22. September 2007)

@ voodoo69,

warum? fragst Du, naja ich bin so etwa 15 Jahre mit Klickpedalen unterwegs. Immer Shimano.
Jetzt habe ich zum ersten Mal die Schneebesen ausprobiert und frage mich, weshalb ich das nicht schon vor Jahren getan habe. Butterweiches Auslösen, viel mehr Spielraum für seitliche Bewegungen. Also ich finde sie einfach klasse.

Allerdings die Shimanos waren auch in Ordnung und technische Probleme hatte ich mit denen nie. Nur wenns mal richtig matschig wurde oder im Winter eisig, hatte ich kleinere Einstiegsschwierigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dogbackhaibiker (23. September 2007)

Nie mehr ohne


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich kann mir das fahren ohne Clicies auch nicht mehr vorstellen. Ich hab, so wie jeder, ohne angefangen und hatte auch immer Angst vom Pedal zu rutschen.
Da diese Pedal/Schuhkombi aber für den "Rennsport" unumgänglich ist, bin ich dann auch umgestiegen.
Ich bin natürlich auch direkt an der ersten Ampel umgefallen. Na und. Danach habe ich dann angefangen, vor Ampeln so früh auszuklicken, dass ich noch mind. 10 weitere "Chancen" habe, dass Pedal zu verlassen.
Mittlerweile ist auch das Fahren im Gelände kein Problem mehr. Auch wenn das sicher etwas problematischer ist, als auf der Straße.
Ich bin also absolut für Clickies (Ausnahme: Downhill/Freeride/etc.).
Ein Turnschuh ist viel zu weich. Da verpufft ja schon ein großer Teil der Kraft.
Während der Fahrt ist ein Clickie ein Rundumsorglos-Paket.
Man kann praktisch nicht vom Pedal rutschen und hat aber trotzdem auch in Notsituationen die Chance, auf ruppige Art und Weise aus dem Pedal zu kommen.
Außerdem ist ein Umfaller doch auch nicht weiter schlimm. Ein Unfall bei 30-40km/h tut ganz bestimmt mehr weh.
Und wenn man mal stürzt, verlässt man das Bike genauso wie auch mit Turnschuhen.
Wenn man das Biken etwas ernster betreiben will, sollte man schon mit Clickies fahren. Da gewöhnt man sich auf jeden Fall dran gewöhnen.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## voodoo69 (23. September 2007)

eX600 schrieb:


> @ voodoo69,
> 
> warum? fragst Du, naja ich bin so etwa 15 Jahre mit Klickpedalen unterwegs. Immer Shimano.
> Jetzt habe ich zum ersten Mal die Schneebesen ausprobiert und frage mich, weshalb ich das nicht schon vor Jahren getan habe. Butterweiches Auslösen, viel mehr Spielraum für seitliche Bewegungen. Also ich finde sie einfach klasse.
> ...



naja bin unschlüssig, hab die 324er... diese wechselteile stehen nach murphy immer auf der falschen seite, optisch ganz klar die eggbeater sl, aber ich bin unsicher, ob ich da den gleichen halt habe. 
außerdem habe ich die auslösehärte recht sanft eingestellt, da´s mich ein paar mal im stand umgelegt hat...

alternativ eben mit nem kleinen käfig, candy/ smarty/ acid....

aber deine schilderung ist ja durchweg positiv...

einsatzbereich bei mir xc/ all mountain...


----------



## eX600 (23. September 2007)

@ voodoo69,

nimm die Schneebesen. Da machst Du nix falsch. Der Halt ist wirklich optimal. Ich kann keinen Nachteil feststellen. Mein Einsatzgebiet ist mit Deinem identisch.


----------



## Thomas 33 (23. September 2007)

Hallo
Also ich habe heute wieder auf Platform mit Körbchen umgeschraubt und meine neuen PDM770 nach 2 Touren erst mal eingewintert. Ich fahre seit 17 Jahren mit normalen Riemen-Körbchen aber SPD muss ich erst erlernen, und das ist mir am alpinen Sigletrail zu gefährlich. Für 0815 Wanderwege und Forststrassen ist das aber trotzdem eine feine Sache.

lg
Thomas


----------



## =bergi= (24. September 2007)

Jetzt da ja so ganz langsam der Winter kommt bleibe ich erstmal bei Platformpedalen (guten 08/15 Wellgo). Mit dem Halt im Gelände bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden.

lg
Alex


----------



## Rubinstein (24. September 2007)

Ich würde zu gerne mal im Schnee fahren. Vielleicht klappt's ja dieses Jahr...
Dann werd ich mir auch Plattformpedale zulegen. Mit Klickies im Schnee stell ich mir nämlich nicht so prickelnd vor.


----------



## polo (24. September 2007)

doch geht. pedal friert manchmal zu, kann man aber mit einem gezielten urinstrahl wieder enteisen.


----------



## Rubinstein (24. September 2007)

An's zufrieren hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht (du hast hoffentlich genug Öl im Urin ).
Es ist schon mal glatt unterm Schnee und dann muß man halt blitzschnell abfangen können.
Obwohl ich inzwischen ganz gut 'intuitiv' ausklinken kann, ist das sicher nicht ganz so schnell wie  mit Plattform.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eX600 (24. September 2007)

> doch geht. pedal friert manchmal zu, kann man aber mit einem gezielten urinstrahl wieder enteisen.



...da ich schon etwas älter bin kommt der Urinstrahl nicht mehr wie bei einem Brauereigaul. Aber mit gehöriger Streuung, sagen wir mal: wie bei ner Schrotflinte, geht das auch ganz prima. Nur sollte die Scheibenbremse nicht mit gewässert werden. Sonst quitscht die Sache furchterregend.


----------



## lordbauer (27. September 2007)

Hallo,

also ich hab mir mit dem "Bärentatzen" immer üble Schrammen geholt. Mit den "Klickies" musste ich halt (wie die meisten) üben, üben und üben. Jetzt fahre ich nur noch "Klickies". 
Aber um auf die Ausgangsfrage zurückzukommen solltest Du beides ausprobieren und feststellen im welchen Gelände Du mit welchen Pedalen am Besten zurecht kommst. 
Hast Du das erreicht, musst Du abwägen was Dir besser zusagt und zu der einen oder anderen "Seite" wechseln. 
Wenn Du dich nicht entscheiden kannst, dann musst Du halt vor der Fahrt die Pedale tauschen.
Ich würde hier auf niemanden hören und einfach selbst testen. Das ist so ähnlich wie Ski oder Snowboard fahren da kann man sich auch ewig streiten. 

Gruss


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. September 2007)

Hi
Ist aber ein teurer Spaß, dass ausprobieren zu wollen...
Aber anders geht es wohl nicht.
Er wird ja sicher jetzt auch Pedale am Bike haben. Also soll er sich überlegen, ob ihm die reichen oder nicht.
Wenn nicht, sollte er überlegen warum. Vielleicht sind ja auch einfach nur seinen jetzigen Pedalen nix.
Wenn er aber mit dem ganzen System nicht zufrieden ist, sollte er es wechseln. Wenn er dann mal so 10h mit Klickies gefahren ist, kann er Vor- und Nachteile abwägen und hat so sein System gefunden.
Mit z. B. einem Shimano-Pedal kann man nix falsch machen.
Die Ausslösehärte ist in einem großen Spektrum einstellbar, dazu funktioniert der Auslösemechanismus gut.
Die Wahl liegt bei dir. Wer mit Klickies halbwegs fahren kann, sollte die zahlreichen Vorteile dieses Systems mitnehmen.
Wer das nicht tut, kann es halt nicht.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## derTukan (27. September 2007)

> Ist aber ein teurer Spaß, dass ausprobieren zu wollen...



Hehe, ja , hab ich das letzte Jahr hinter mir.
Zuerst so par Standard-MTB-Pedale , warn halt am Bike dran (1/4 Jahr) , dann par Kombipedale PD-M324 (1 Monat , die warn schei.sse) und billige Click-Schuhe. Als naechstes PD-M540 (1/4 Jahr), die sind zwar ok  aber mein Knie hat wieder Probleme gemacht, die Zehen sind mir immer eingeschlafen und ich kam mit dem Handling im Gelaende nich zurecht.

Jetz seit nem halben Jahr par Plattformpedale PD-MX30 und die sind super. Die sind fuer mich die erste Wahl.

Shimano hat schon par Pfenge an mir verdient.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. September 2007)

Hi
War es, als du die Probleme festgestellt hast, schon zu spät für einen Umtausch?
Wenn nein, dann ist das jawohl eigene Blödheit  . Dann hättest du sie ja umtauschen können.
Wenn ja, ist es natürlich sehr ärgerlich
Aber immerhin hast du jetzt dein System gefunden. Ist ja sicher auch was feines.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## derTukan (27. September 2007)

Naja, ob man das gleich Bloedheit nennen muss, ich kann ja so par zerkratzte Pedale nicht wieder umtauschen nur weil ich die nich mehr will. Oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. September 2007)

Ja, sorry, war ein bissle grob von mir!
Warum waren sie denn zerkratzt?
Meinst du damit so richtig verkratzt oder meinst du nur die normalen Gebrauchsspuren?
Also ich hätte das mit dem Umtausch auf jeden Fall probiert.
Mehr als "Nein!" können die da auch nicht sagen. Außerdem willst du ja nicht dieselben wieder haben. Du willst ja ein anderes System ausprobieren.
Wenn du sagst, die gefallen dir nicht ich will die selben nochmal haben, dann sagen die auch du hast sie nicht alle.
Aber du willst ja das System wechseln.
Ist ja jetzt eh zu spät. Hast du schon versucht, die "Privat" zu verkaufen?
Ich weiß ja nicht, so hast du auf jeden Fall im Notfall Ersatz. Aber andererseits, waarum solltest du sie da rumliegen lassen und darauf warten, dass deine aktuellen kaputt gehen.
Naja,
auf jeden Fall einen schönen Abend noch,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## dreirad2 (27. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also ich hätte das mit dem Umtausch auf jeden Fall probiert.



Solche Leute liebt der Einzelhandel, kaufen, benutzen und zurückgeben wollen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. September 2007)

dreirad2 schrieb:


> Solche Leute liebt der Einzelhandel, kaufen, benutzen und zurückgeben wollen.


Ich finde nicht, dass das ein Problem für den Einzelhandel ist. Die bezahlen doch das Pedal doch gar nicht. Der Einzelhandel muss nur entscheiden, ob es einen Umtauschgrund gibt oder nicht. Wenn ja, muss der Hersteller dafür gerade stehen. Wenn nciht, dann muss dies der Käufer tun.
Umtausch ist auch eine Frage der Kulanz. Der Einzelhandel will ja seine Kunden binden und nicht loswerden. So liegen die Vorteile klar auf Seiten des Kunden.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## derTukan (27. September 2007)

Also nach meiner jahrzehntelangen Erfahrung mit der Kulanz im deutschen Einzelhandel bin ich warscheinlich schon abgestumpft und auf Bescheidenheit konditioniert. Ich kaem gar nich auf die Idee sowas zu versuchen.
Wenn ich nur an den Aerger wegen meim defekten neuen Autoradio diesjahr denk (Garantiefall) da vergeht mir alles, da faehrt man (ungelogen) 12 mal zum S....n hin und streitet sich jedesmal mit ner anderen Unwissenden darueber ob das nu geht oder doch nich, ausserdem wochenlang ohne Mucke im Auto, aber naja, ich schweife ab ...

Ja , die Kombipedale habsch verkauft, die anderen liegen noch rum , wegen 20 euro oder was die bringen wuerden mach ich mich da nicht heiss, vielleicht krieg ich die nochmal los oder ich mach die an ein andrese rad und versuchs nochmal.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. September 2007)

Ja, man muss halt manchmal beim Umtausch einfach noch aufdringlicher sein als die im Verkauf. AUßerdem nicht locker lassen. Wenn du eine vor dir hast, die sagt, kommen sie morgen nochmal wieder, da können sie mit meiner Kollegin da drüber diskutieren sagst du Nein! ich muss das jetzt wissen.
Als letztes Mittel gibt es dann noch die "Drohung" nicht mehr als Kunde wieder zu kommen.
Wenn auch das nicht hilft, ist es im Normalfall auch keine Garantiesache.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Rubinstein (28. September 2007)

Geht alles. Heute noch Nasentropfen umgetauscht, die ich vor den Augen der Apothekerin benutzt hatte (zumindest versucht).
O-Ton Apothekerin: "Der Vertreter nimmt das schon zurück"
Wie sich herausstellte, war der Grund des Umtauschs ein Irrtum meinerseits.
Wird jetzt zu weit führen, das näher zu erläutern, aber es gibt viele Apotheken.
Diese hier hat jetzt einen Stein im Brett bei mir. Kulanz zahlt sich auf Dauer aus (und kostet den Händlern i.d.R. eh nur ein müdes Lächeln)...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. September 2007)

Rubinstein schrieb:


> Geht alles. Heute noch Nasentropfen umgetauscht, die ich vor den Augen der Apothekerin benutzt hatte (*zumindest versucht*).
> O-Ton Apothekerin: "Der Vertreter nimmt das schon zurück"
> Wie sich herausstellte, war der Grund des Umtauschs ein Irrtum meinerseits.
> Wird jetzt zu weit führen, das näher zu erläutern, aber es gibt viele Apotheken.
> Diese hier hat jetzt einen Stein im Brett bei mir. Kulanz zahlt sich auf Dauer aus (und kostet den Händlern i.d.R. eh nur ein müdes Lächeln)...


Hallo
Mein Reden!
Scheinbar hat die Einnahme ja nicht geklappt.
Dann "muss" sie es ja umtauschen.
Um zu wissen, ob es klappt oder nicht, muss man es doch ausprobieren.
Ob man das jetzt zu Hause macht, oder in der Apotheke.
Man kann ja nicht sagen, es klappt nicht.
Ich habe es nicht ausprobiert, aber es klappt nicht. Ich will ich es jetzt umgetauscht haben  
Außerdem kommt ja der Artikel nicht wieder zurück ins Regal, sondern wieder zurück zum Hersteller (HOFFE ich zumindest  )
Den Verlust, den sie haben, wenn sie dich als Kunden an die Konkurrenz verlieren, ist viel größer als der Verlust, den sie haben, wenn sie den Artikel umtauschen.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Rubinstein (28. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Außerdem kommt ja der Artikel nicht wieder zurück ins Regal, sondern wieder zurück zum Hersteller (HOFFE ich zumindest  )


Denkste, die gehen an deinen HNO, der dir demnächst ein *äußerst* günstiges Pröbchen zur Verfügung stellen wird.
Prost Mahlzeit!

Ne, is schon klar...

Waren halt Tropfen, sah aber aus wie Spray und ich wollte Spray. Einziger Unterschied: funktioniert nicht  wie Spray. Flasche muß nämlich auf dem Kopf stehen (neumodischer Kram das, grumbel...)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. September 2007)

Wer weiß. Vielleicht gibt es schon einen neuen Skandal: Gammelmedizin oder so in der Art.
Du wolltest was Gebrauchtes umtauschen, weil du dich vergriffen hast?
Dann ist es wirklich schön, dass sie es umgetauscht hat (hier der Ort, an dem du den Namen der Apotheke nennen kannst, wegen Werbung und so weiter  )
Da hat das Mittelchen aus der Apotheke wohl nicht die gewünschte Wirkung erzielt, wa?  
So schnell steckt man drin im System.
So schnell kann man von Pedalen zum Doping kommen. 
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Windschlupf (24. Oktober 2007)

Klares Nein zu Clickies - nicht mal diese Mischpedale.

Meistens liegst Du in steinigen Steigungen schon auf'm Maul, ehe du gecheckt hast, ob deine Füße nach dem Ausklicken die richtigen Seite des Pedals ertastet haben ... oder ob du dich d o c h wieder einklickst, aus Versehen.

Nach dreimal Bergauf-Umfallen holte ich mir die billigsten Pedale fur 12,90  und den "Chicago" Walking-Schuh von Brütting. Federleicht, schmal, günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Someone84 (24. Oktober 2007)

@windschlupf: das ist ungefähr so ne erklärung wie dass ich vom mountainbiken aufs rennrad umsteige, weil michs auf den singletrails immer auf die schnauze gehauen hat... 

Fahrpraxis hilft ungemein, nach nem halben jahr kommt man ganz automatisch aus den pedalen.
an meinen letzten 10 stürzen waren zB sicher nicht meine clickies schuld.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Oktober 2007)

Someone84 schrieb:


> @windschlupf: das ist ungefähr so ne erklärung wie dass ich vom mountainbiken aufs rennrad umsteige, weil michs auf den singletrails immer auf die schnauze gehauen hat...
> 
> Fahrpraxis hilft ungemein, nach nem halben jahr kommt man ganz automatisch aus den pedalen.
> an meinen letzten 10 stürzen waren zB sicher nicht meine clickies schuld.



 Super Beispiel 
Es braucht natürlich seine Zeit, aber wenn man sich die nimmt, kann man es dann und profitiert so von den zahlreichen Vorteilen.
Außerdem ist es ja jetzt auch ncht sooo schlimm, wenn man in der ersten Zeit ab und zu mal umfällt. Weh tut man sich da ja nicht. Ins Gelände geht man ja eh erst, wenn man es ein bisschen kann.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dominik_sp (24. Oktober 2007)

Klickpedale - niemals  
Konnte mich nie damit anfreunden, irgendwie hatte ich immer so ein verkrampftes Gefüh wenn ich mit Klickies gefahren bin.


----------



## Windschlupf (24. Oktober 2007)

Das Problem ist nicht das Rauskommen aus den Dingern, sondern: Wenn Du raus bist und auf der Plattform fußfassen willst, merkt man eben nicht, ob man nicht doch wieder einklickt. Oft flutscht man unbemerkt und ungehört in die Klickies rein. 
Das kann dann zum unerwartetenden Umfallen führen, mein ich.


----------



## Windschlupf (24. Oktober 2007)

@ Dominik: Bei deinem Traktor sind Clickies ja eh nicht angebracht 
Ich seh gerade, Du bist mit Rohloff unterwegs. Welche Erfahrungen hast Du gemacht? Ich überlege mir, das "KTM Alp Challenge" mit Rohloff 14 zuzulegen.


----------



## FeierFox (24. Oktober 2007)

Windschlupf schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht das Rauskommen aus den Dingern, sondern: Wenn Du raus bist und auf der Plattform fußfassen willst, merkt man eben nicht, ob man nicht doch wieder einklickt. Oft flutscht man unbemerkt und ungehört in die Klickies rein.
> Das kann dann zum unerwartetenden Umfallen führen, mein ich.


Dagegen hilft dann sowas:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bessere Lösung als ohne zu fahren oder mit den Mischdingern die in der Tat nix sind.


----------



## derTukan (24. Oktober 2007)

aber mal 1-2 Fragen an die Klick-Fans:

Hatte PD-M540 am Bike (1/4 Jahr)

1. Woran kann das liegen das mir die Zehen immer eigeschlafen sind? (hab verschiedene Plattenpositionen probiert, Einlegesohlen ham auch nix genuetzt)

2. Mein Knie (chronisch, lange Geschichte) wurde am Anfang (ueber 1 Jahr her) durch das Fahrrad fahren mit normalen Pedalen sehr schnell besser, aber dann mit den Klickies stetig schlechter bis ich gar nicht mehr fahren konnte.
Hatte eigentlich gedacht damit ein Bein zu entlasten wenn man mit dem anderen zieht, und das das schonender fuers Knie ist.
Mit meinen Plattformpedalen komm ich super klar und meinem Knie gehts auch wieder besser.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Ahnung und/oder aehnlich Erfahrun gemacht.


----------



## Yossarian (24. Oktober 2007)

1. das hat m.E. nichts mit den Clickies zu tun, sondern mit den Schuhen
2. stell dich zwanglos hin und schau wie deine Füße stehen. So mußt du deine Cleats einstellen. Mit SPDs hast du zwar seitliche Winkelbeweglichkeit, aber das taugt nur, um mal ab und zu die Position zu wechseln. Es gibt einen Widerstand, daher fährst du meist in Mittelstellung. Diese muß zu deiner Fußstellung passen.


----------



## zockbock (25. Oktober 2007)

Klickpedalen - ja oder nein? ---- JA!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coltschi (26. Oktober 2007)

windei01 schrieb:


> ja



Unbedingt,du hast mehr halt am Pedal!  coltschi


----------



## Datenwurm (26. Oktober 2007)

ich werde den Umstieg von Flat auf Klick auch wagen. hab schon PD-647 daliegen und nächste woche dann noch schuhe dazu und ab in Downhill/freerideeinsatz. Hoffentlich legts mich net so derb ab


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Oktober 2007)

Klickpedale im Freeride-/Downhill-Bereich?
Kennst du irgendeinen, der im Downhill-Bereich mit Klikpedalen fährt? Ich nicht.
Da hast du dir natürlich wieder ausgerechnet die Kategorie(n) ausgesucht, die dieses Pedalsystem nicht erfordern.
Wünsche dir trotzdem viel Glück damit,
Gruß Kai


----------



## Coltschi (27. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du diese Sportart beherscht,besteht überhaupt kein Anlass Klickpedale nicht zu verwenden! Nur Trittbrettfahrer lehnen diese Invation ab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
coltschi


----------



## jan84 (27. Oktober 2007)

Naja sieht man auf Rennen doch auch ab und an mal. Wird auch dort vermutlich reine Gewöhnungssache sein. Schnellerer Ausstieg ohne is auch hier kein Argument, wenn überhaupt, dass man mit Klicks schlechter zum Balancieren wegstrecken kann. Is mir in Rittershausen aufgefallen dass das öfter gemacht wird. Ist aber wohl auch reine Gewöhnungssache. Vortrieb in heftigen, eher flacheren Wurzelpassagen wird mit Klick wohl auch besser sein. 


grüße
jan


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Oktober 2007)

Morgen zusammen.
Ich kann mich auch täuschen, aber ich glaube es war Richie Schley (nicht allzu schlechter MTB'ler, denke ich), der gesagt hat, dass die Klickpedale für den Freeride-Sport keine gute Erfindung waren (Ryan Leech wird sich da sicher anschließen.   Aber Trial passt ja hier nicht rein- sry!).

Gruß Kai
Sorry, der Schley ist ja auch nur ein Trittbrettfahrer, der nicht Biken kann.
Da muss ich mich vertan haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (27. Oktober 2007)

Sehr viele DHler sind auf rennen mit klickies unterwegs und zwei meiner kumpels fahren auch ständig welche.

Grade auf Wurzelfeldern und anderen derben Rüttelpassagen erhoffe ich mir dauerhaften, festen Pedalkontakt.


----------



## jan84 (27. Oktober 2007)

Sind downhill und freeride nicht 2 paar schuhe ? Bei irgendwelchen Balanceakten auf x meter hohen Northshores oder so ok, pro Flat. Bei Sprüngen wo man sich an den Grenzen von Mensch und Material Bewegt auch, aber in normalen Downhillrennen ? Hier überwiegen die Vorteile so wie ich das einschätzen kann...
Und wer was gesagt hat ist ja erstmla egal...


grüße


----------



## elsepe (27. Oktober 2007)

auf jeden fall pro klicker. fahr zwar keine rennen sondern nur alltagmäßig rad aber fühle mich ohne klikka gleich immer nackt und schwach, gerad beim anfahren.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Oktober 2007)

@ elsepe
"*nackt und schwach*"
 
Würde ich so nie sagen, aber geht mir ähnlich.
Ohne Klickies tut nach kurzer Zeit der Oberschenkel weh und man ist auch langsamer als mit.
Ohne ist also nicht zu empfehlen- auch wenn es sich noch nicht bis zu jedem hier rumgesprochen hat.
Vielleicht hilft dieser Thread, die Zahl der Klickie-Fahrer zu erhöhen  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Datenwurm (27. Oktober 2007)

Meine Def. von Freeride ist v.a. dropen und gaps und größere Sprünge mit Style.
Nimmt sich also nicht allzuviel mit DH und soviel northshore haben wir hier nicht-40m und die sind 2m breit.

Warum sollten bei grenzwertigen Srüngen keine Klickies verwendet werden? Klicks halten mich doch nur noch fester am Bike bei nem derben Einschlag(z.B. Drop verkantet) und dass erhöht meiner meinung nach den Grenzbereich noch etwas. <-- Soweit die theorie, noch fahr ich keine klicks.


----------



## amila (27. Oktober 2007)

Nun ja habe seit einge Zeit Kickies und bin langsam aus der *puff outch nicht schon wieder vergessen* phase raus... und ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen. Miterweile habe ich mich auch auf diversen Trails geraut ohne Blesuren: Bin einmal mit dem Hinterrad weggerutscht und erlichgesagt habe ich keine ahnung wie ich aus dem Pedalen rausgekommen bin... Deswegen kopf hoch an die anfänger das wird schon


----------



## Coltschi (27. Oktober 2007)

Derzeit lese ich ,das wohl die Mehrheit für klikis ist,also doch meiner Meiung!
Ja-ja-Ja.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Oktober 2007)

Wer ist denn nicht deiner Meinung?
Kai


----------



## RedOrbiter (27. Oktober 2007)

Nur noch mit Klickies. 
Ohne fühle ich mich total unsicher auf der Pedale.
Die max. Kraft auf die Pedale verteilt sich damit auf zwei Pedale.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Oktober 2007)

@ Red Orbiter
"*Ohne fühle ich mich total unsicher auf der Pedale*"
Kannst du nicht Biken, oder wie?  

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (27. Oktober 2007)

,,, Also normalerweise auch PRO Klickpedal,

ausser im Winter, wenn denn der Schnee mal da ist habe leider schlecht oder schmerzhafte Erfahrungen.... 

Deswegen heisst es im Winter für mich günstige Pedale ohne Klick, ist sicher ein ganz anderes Fahren, gerade bei Touren, aber mir ist es lieber schnell die Füsse auf den Boden zu bekommen wenn ess denn im Schnee mal rutscht.

Wenn Winter vorbei wieder Klickies!! 

Wenn ich Downhill fahren würde, würde ich wohl eher zu Plattform tendieren


----------



## Canyon-ESX6 (27. Oktober 2007)

Auf Straße und Waldautobahn mit längeren Strecken sind Klickies wirklich nützlich. Ich persönlich klicke mich aber vor eve. Gefahrstellen wie unübersichtlichen Ausfahrten bzw. vorallem an Kreuzungen rechtzeitig aus.

Wenn man ins Gelände fährt sind Klickies für mich höchst gefährlich und einfach Schwachsinn. Das Argument, das man nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit recht schnell raus kommt ist zwar mit der Wortwahl an für sich richtig, aber auf der anderen Seite auch Quatsch. Denn ein angeborener Reflex ist IMMER WESENTLICH SCHNELLER als etwas angelerntes... Im Klartext - eh hier die eingefleischten Klickie-Immer-Fahrer den Fuß ausgeklickt haben steht meiner schon lange am Boden.... Das ist erstmal fakt. Das ist nicht nur bei mir so sondern bei jedem Menschen.

Es passiert so schnell das mal ein Rad wegrutscht - Wurzelpisten, nasse Holzbrücken bzw. Treppen, Schotter, Abhänge die schräg befahren werden oder extreme Steigungen mit Hindernissen wo das Rad durchdreht usw... Mit Klickies legt man sich dann zu 90% hin - ohne Klickies kaum. 

Bei den genannten Sachen fühle ich mich mit Klickies auch alles andere als sicher - sondern wie wohl die meisten festgebunden! 

Bei schnelleren Abfahrten mit flachen Sprüngen fühle ich mich dafür mit Klickies wieder etwas sicherer.


----------



## FeierFox (27. Oktober 2007)

Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> Wenn man ins Gelände fährt sind Klickies für mich höchst gefährlich und einfach Schwachsinn. Das Argument, das man nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit recht schnell raus kommt ist zwar mit der Wortwahl an für sich richtig, aber auf der anderen Seite auch Quatsch. Denn ein angeborener Reflex ist IMMER WESENTLICH SCHNELLER als etwas angelerntes... Im Klartext - eh hier die eingefleischten Klickie-Immer-Fahrer den Fuß ausgeklickt haben steht meiner schon lange am Boden.... Das ist erstmal fakt. Das ist nicht nur bei mir so sondern bei jedem Menschen.


Das ist nicht Fakt was du erzählst, sondern ausgemachter Blödsinn. Ich denke ne Begründung kann ich mir schenken, die Masse der Biker die es genauso sieht und mit Klickies allerfeinstens zurechtkommt gibt mir Recht. 

btw: Der "angeborene" Reflex, den Fuß seitlich vom Pedal rutschen zu lassen unterscheidet sich übrigens nur unwesentlich vom ausklick-"Reflex".



Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> Es passiert so schnell das mal ein Rad wegrutscht - Wurzelpisten, nasse Holzbrücken bzw. Treppen, Schotter, Abhänge die schräg befahren werden oder extreme Steigungen mit Hindernissen wo das Rad durchdreht usw... Mit Klickies legt man sich dann zu 90% hin


Falsch. Jeder erfahrene Klickiefahrer hat hier überhaupt kein Problem (mal wirkliche Extremsituationen außenvorgelassen, denn die fahren nur die wenigsten). Such den Fehler mal bei dir und pauschalisier das nicht.


----------



## Yossarian (27. Oktober 2007)

Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> Wenn man ins Gelände fährt sind Klickies für mich höchst gefährlich und einfach Schwachsinn. Das Argument, das man nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit recht schnell raus kommt ist zwar mit der Wortwahl an für sich richtig, aber auf der anderen Seite auch Quatsch. Denn ein angeborener Reflex ist IMMER WESENTLICH SCHNELLER als etwas angelerntes... Im Klartext - eh hier die eingefleischten Klickie-Immer-Fahrer den Fuß ausgeklickt haben steht meiner schon lange am Boden.... Das ist erstmal fakt. Das ist nicht nur bei mir so sondern bei jedem Menschen.
> 
> Es passiert so schnell das mal ein Rad wegrutscht - Wurzelpisten, nasse Holzbrücken bzw. Treppen, Schotter, Abhänge die schräg befahren werden oder extreme Steigungen mit Hindernissen wo das Rad durchdreht usw... Mit Klickies legt man sich dann zu 90% hin - ohne Klickies kaum.



So, so, wenn du schon für alle sprichst, solltest du womöglich wissen, daß es Leute gibt, die in der Lage sind nasse Holzbrücken im voraus als Gefahr zu erkennen.
Wenn man mit etwas Erfahrung ein klein bißchen vorauschauend fährt, erkennt man 95% der Knackpunkte vorher.  Mit Clickies habe ich bis dahin 100% Kontrolle, so daß ich oft gar nicht in die Verlegenheit komme, abzusteigen.
Unvorbereitet abzurutschen passiert mir jedenfalls extrem selten und auch dann lege ich mich mitnichten in 90% der Fälle hin.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Oktober 2007)

Schön möglich. Aber haben sich die Klickies durchgesetzt, weil die Welt von Vollidioten (die auf Sicherheit, die eigene Gesundheit und die Gesundheit anderer) nicht viel Wert legen, nur so überschwemmt ist oder weil das System für den sportlichen Einsatz im Vergleich zu Pedalen ohne Klick einfach viel besser ist?
Ich denke letzteres.
Ich denke nicht, dass man oft stürzt weil man mit Clickies fährt (wenn die Eingewöhnungsphase vorbei ist.)
Wenn du auf einen Wurzelteppich zu rast, die Wurzeln nass sind und du wegrutschst, kannst du auch ohne Klickies nix machen.
Was bringt es dir, die Füße in diesem Moment (sagen wir mal bei Tempo30), den Bruchteil einer Sekunde eher am Boden zu haben? Es bringt dir gar nix!

Ich wäre dafür, wir verständigen uns darauf, dass jeder, beide Systeme mal für 3 Monate fahren sollte.
Danach kann man sich ein Bild machen, was für ihn besser ist.
Die ganze Diskussion ist nämlich einigermaßen sinnlos.
Beide Systeme haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
Gruß Kai


----------



## Jonez (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich fahre ALLES, das mit einem CC-Hardtail fahrbar ist, eingeklickt!
Bei unmöglichen Stellen steigt man ab.

Edit: Und dazu 





Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> ..... Denn ein angeborener Reflex ist IMMER WESENTLICH SCHNELLER als etwas angelerntes... Im Klartext - eh hier die eingefleischten Klickie-Immer-Fahrer den Fuß ausgeklickt haben steht meiner schon lange am Boden.... Das ist erstmal fakt.....



Es ist dem Menschen bestimmt auch nicht angeboren seinen Fuß schnellstmöglich von einem Flatpedal auf den Boden zu stellen. Wenn man klickies gewohnt ist merkt man gar nicht wie schnell man sich ausklickt----> geht nämlich automatisch


----------



## preshi (27. Oktober 2007)

Jonez schrieb:


> Es ist dem Menschen bestimmt auch nicht angeboren seinen Fuß schnellstmöglich von einem Flatpedal auf den Boden zu stellen. Wenn man klickies gewohnt ist merkt man gar nicht wie schnell man sich ausklickt----> geht nämlich automatisch


Genau das kann ich bestätigen. Das Ausklicken geht reflexartig von statten.


----------



## Canyon-ESX6 (27. Oktober 2007)

@ FeierFox 

Wer von uns beiden hier BlÃ¶dsinn erzÃ¤hlt, das bist wohl du. Du bist wohl ein anatomischer Sonderfall. Ich habe es schon lange aufgegeben, rechthaberische Leute aufzuklÃ¤ren. Aber zu dem was ich gesagt habe â das ist wissenschaftlich bewissen sowie auch logisch nachvollziehbar. Es geht hier rein um einen Reflex und etwas angelerntes â um welche Funktion es dabei geht ist vollkommen egal.... Wenn du denkst du hast deinen FuÃ eher ausgeklickt musst du das glauben. Es entspricht aber nicht der Wahrheit. Und der Ausklick-Reflex ist nicht gleich.

Den letzten Satz kannst du dir auch schenken... âErfahrenâ muss hierbei in keinem direktem Zusammenhang zu den Klickies stehen und hat wohl mehr mit Vorrausschauend zu tun wie es Yossarian treffender formuliert hat.

@ Yossarian 

Toll das du so ein Vorrausschauender Fahrer bist. Aber man kann trotzdem in solche Situationen kommen... Ich habe doch auch nur Beispiele genannt. 

Ausserdem verstehe ich etwas anderes unter âFreude am Fahrenâ als sein Bike durch den Wald zu schieben â Ã¼bertrieben gesagt! Davon abgesehen hat das auch nicht unbedingt etwas mit Geschwindigkeit zu tun â Wahnsinn ausgeschlossen! Man kann auch bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten schnell bÃ¶se wegrutschen.

@ Race-Kralle88

Zuerst einmal â die Welt ist voller Idioten...

Ich sagte ja auch das Klickies auf der StraÃe und auf Waldwegen wirklich von Vorteil sind. Wegen der besseren KraftÃ¼bertragung wurden sie auch anfangs dafÃ¼r konzipiert wÃ¼rde ich sagen.

Wenn man auf einen Wurzelteppich zurast dann nÃ¼tzt es einem wirklich nichts den FuÃ eher unten zu haben â aber es ging hier eigentlich auch nicht um Wahnsinn. Ich gehe von normalen bis langsamen Geschwindigkeiten aus und so schnell wie es dir da das Hinterrad wegreiÃen kann â nÃ¼tzt es dir dann schon schnellstmÃ¶glich von der Pedale zu kommen. Ich gehe dabei immer davon aus das man bereits kippt! Dann hast du mit Klickies kaum eine Chance.

@ Jonez 

Manche stellen auch ihre Klickies so locker ein das sie bald beim Treten schon rausrutschen.


Im Endeffekt kommt man hier wie bei jedem anderem Thema auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner! Die Dauer-Klickie-Fahrer werden auch weiterhin dauerhaft eingeklickt fahren genau wie die ohne-Helm-Fahrer, auch wenn man ihnen die Gefahr zu 100% beweiÃen kÃ¶nnte. Und nur weil ein anderer von der BrÃ¼cke springt und ruft das ist toll springe ich nicht hinterher. Ich nutze jedenfalls unter garkeinnen UmstÃ¤nden Klickies auf den Strecken die ich persÃ¶nlich fahre â macht ja auch einen Unterschied. Das ist meine Meinung! Jedem die Seine!

Ein Reflex ist trotzdem schneller und fÃ¼r mich ein gÃ¼ltiges Argument gegen Klickies im â ich sage mal â schwerern GelÃ¤nde!

Allen eine sturzfreie Fahrt â ob mit oder ohne Klickies!


----------



## Thomas 33 (27. Oktober 2007)

Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> Wenn man ins Gelände fährt sind Klickies für mich höchst gefährlich und einfach Schwachsinn. Das Argument, das man nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit recht schnell raus kommt ist zwar mit der Wortwahl an für sich richtig, aber auf der anderen Seite auch Quatsch. Denn ein angeborener Reflex ist IMMER WESENTLICH SCHNELLER als etwas angelerntes... Im Klartext - eh hier die eingefleischten Klickie-Immer-Fahrer den Fuß ausgeklickt haben steht meiner schon lange am Boden.... Das ist erstmal fakt. Das ist nicht nur bei mir so sondern bei jedem Menschen.
> 
> Es passiert so schnell das mal ein Rad wegrutscht - Wurzelpisten, nasse Holzbrücken bzw. Treppen, Schotter, Abhänge die schräg befahren werden oder extreme Steigungen mit Hindernissen wo das Rad durchdreht usw... Mit Klickies legt man sich dann zu 90% hin - ohne Klickies kaum.
> 
> Bei den genannten Sachen fühle ich mich mit Klickies auch alles andere als sicher - sondern wie wohl die meisten festgebunden!



Leute, es tut mir leid, aber wer dem nicht zustimmen kann, kann nicht lesen oder hat noch wenig Erfahrung. 

Sicherheitstechnisch ist Klick für ungeübte selbstüberschätzende Sonntagsbiker ein Wahnsinn. Deswegen sehe ich auf meinen Haustrecken auch nur selten KlickPedale. Für Profis ist Klick natürlich eine feine Sache, da mit genug Beinkraft und Fahrtechnik plötzlich "mehr geht" als ohne. Jedoch mit den selben Nachteilen wie Canyon-ESX6 es schreibt.

Ich fahre gern MTB, lass Bergab die Sau raus, und traue mich mit Klick komplizierte 40% Gefälle mit 40cm Wurzelstufen net runter..... 

Und warum will mir nun wer einreden das ich mit Klick besser fahren kann
und mehr Spass dabei habe ??? 

lg
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimkra (27. Oktober 2007)

genau deswegen fahre ich diese hier. Meistens eingeklickt aber manchmal bergab draussen.












kimkra


----------



## peljotha (27. Oktober 2007)

_Und warum will mir nun wer einreden das ich mit Klick besser fahren kann
und mehr Spass dabei habe ??? _
Nein, das will Dir sicher keiner einreden. Nur bin ich mir sicher, dass ich mit Klieckies sicherer fahre, und zwar zu ALLEN Gelegenheiten!
Ich habe mit Klikies auch bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten über z. B. Wurzelpassagen, den Vorteil rund treten und immer Zug am Hinterrad haben zu können. Damit treten so gefährliche Situationen seltener auf. Und ich bin schon einige Trails gefahren, das sind meine Mitfahrer meistens abgestiegen. Zudem fahre ich im Winter selbst auf Glatteis eingeklickt, da ich mir sicher bin, dass durch meine 12-jährige Klickübungszeit kein Zeitunterschied mehr zwischen eingeklickt und nicht eigeklickt besteht.

Jeder, wie er will und wie er glaubt, sicher zu fahren. Ich denke das weiss jeder selber.

Viele Grüße
Peljotha


----------



## BikeTiefling (27. Oktober 2007)

Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> Es passiert so schnell das mal ein Rad wegrutscht - Wurzelpisten, nasse Holzbrücken bzw. Treppen, Schotter, Abhänge die schräg befahren werden oder extreme Steigungen mit Hindernissen wo das Rad durchdreht usw... *Mit Klickies legt man sich dann zu 90% hin - ohne Klickies kaum.*


Was für ein Quatsch!



Thomas 33 schrieb:


> Und warum will mir nun wer einreden das ich mit Klick besser fahren kann
> und mehr Spass dabei habe ???


Gebt es auf solange man nicht ausgiebig versucht hat fast alles eingeklickt zu fahren reden wir von verschiedenen Dingen.


Nach nur 2-3 Jahren sehe ich das genau wie Peljotha.


peljotha schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Klikies auch bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten über z. B. Wurzelpassagen, den Vorteil rund treten und immer Zug am Hinterrad haben zu können. Damit treten so gefährliche Situationen seltener auf. Und ich bin schon einige Trails gefahren, das sind meine Mitfahrer meistens abgestiegen. Zudem fahre ich im Winter selbst auf Glatteis eingeklickt, da ich mir sicher bin, dass durch meine 12-jährige Klickübungszeit kein Zeitunterschied mehr zwischen eingeklickt und nicht eigeklickt besteht.


Bei Eis, und im Gelände nur mit Klikies!
Vor ein paar Jahren als ich auch noch zu den unbelehrbaren zählte, bin ich mal das Bike unter mir tänzeln lassend über einen Wurzeltrail gefahren. Natürlich prompt vom Pedal gerutscht, ratet mal wie ich gelandet bin (sagen wir mal der Sattel war beteiligt). 
Selbst wenn ich mich legen würde weil ich nicht schnell genug raus bin, was mir noch nicht passiert ist, rolle ich mich lieber ab.

Gruß
BT


----------



## Canyon-ESX6 (27. Oktober 2007)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Gebt es auf solange man nicht ausgiebig versucht hat fast alles eingeklickt zu fahren reden wir von verschiedenen Dingen.



DAS nenn ich Quatsch.


Ich sehe im übrigen auch keinen der mit Klicks fährt auf meiner Tour - außer auf den Waldwegen...

edit: Bei euch ist irgendwie verdrehte Welt... "Bei Eis, und im Gelände nur mit Klikies" 

1. auf der Straße wohl ohne?
2. was sollen die Klickies bei Eis bringen??? Mehr Kontrolle? Ist ziemlich sinnlos oder?

edit 2  kimkra

schöne Pedale - scheinen die Wellgo WAM-D10 DH zu sein?!


----------



## kimkra (28. Oktober 2007)

Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> edit 2  kimkra
> 
> schöne Pedale - scheinen die Wellgo WAM-D10 DH zu sein?!




sind "D10 Magnesium Downhill Dualslalom MTB Click SPD Pedale" 

gibt es bei Ebay und bei Megabikes.de

Gruß kimkra


----------



## flyingcruiser (28. Oktober 2007)

grade auf wurzeltrails bei höheren geschwindigkeiten will ich die klickies nicht mehr missen. ein abrutschen gibts nicht, wenn man nur mäßig bremst und heftiges lenken vermeidet, kommt man da fast überall durch.
auch schotterpisten und stärkere anstiege sind leichter zu fahren, da man eben nicht mehr nach vorn runterrutschen kann. ob man die kraft dann auf den boden bringt, ist dann wieder ne andere geschichte. auf jeden fall erspart man sich das große kettenblatt in der wade.
wo es stören kann ist beim wirklich langsamen fahren. aber da denke ich mal, ist es auch nur, weil ich noch nicht so geübt bin. wird hoffentlich noch. auf jeden fall gilt: billige klickies mit schlechtem mechanismus sehen aus wie die teuren, im handling gibts aber rießige unterschiede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fad faxe (28. Oktober 2007)

Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> Denn ein angeborener Reflex ist IMMER WESENTLICH SCHNELLER als etwas angelerntes... Im Klartext - eh hier die eingefleischten Klickie-Immer-Fahrer den Fuß ausgeklickt haben steht meiner schon lange am Boden.... Das ist erstmal fakt. Das ist nicht nur bei mir so sondern bei jedem Menschen.



Den Fuß bei Fahrproblemen von einem Plattformpedal zu nehmen ist ein erlernter Reflex, ebenso wie den Fuß auszuklicken.
Wäre es ein angeborener, so würdest du von Geburt an ohne vorheriges Üben alle Bewegungsabläufe des Fahradfahren beherrschen.
Ergo können beide Reflexe, ob mit oder ohne Klickpedal, auch gleich schnell trainiert werden.


----------



## FeierFox (28. Oktober 2007)

Jonez schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man klickies gewohnt ist merkt man gar nicht wie schnell man sich ausklickt----> geht nämlich automatisch




@Canyon-ESX6:
Du stehst mit deiner Meinung wie gesagt der absoluten Mehrheit gegenüber. Finde daher was BikeTiefling sagte nicht verkehrt, hast du es überhaupt schonmal längere Zeit intensiv gefahren? Wenn man nur Straße damit fährt ist ja klar das man im Gelände Trouble bekommt, aber wenn man alle Trails damit bezwingt, passiert bei den meisten nämlich genau das was ich oben zitiert habe.


----------



## ralleycorse (28. Oktober 2007)

Servus,

Ich als jahrelang erfahrener Klickpedalfahrer glaube das Problem ist nicht das RAUSKOMMEN, sondern das einklicken!!!!

Wie schon weiter oben beschrieben: Falls man Stürzt ist der natürliche Reflex den Fuss seitlich zum abstützen weg vom Rad zu nehmen. Das ist genau die Bewegung um sauber auszuklicken. Das geht so schnell, dass man es gar nicht merkt. Im Gegenteil: Bei Plattformpedalen muss man den Druck von oben wegnehmen, um von den Pins freizukommen! Wissenschaftlich mag da vielleicht schon ein unterschied zu messen sein, aber ich bin überzeugt da liegen nur Bruchteile einer Sekunde dazwischen, und das hilft Euch nix!!!

NEEEE der Vorteil der Plattformpedalen in schweren Trails (S3-S5 etc) ist das man im Zweifel wieder schneller AUF die Pedale kommt, was bei den Klickpedalen trotz Übung schon mal problematischer sein kann!!!

Also immer mit Klickies, es sein denn Ihr habt eher vor mal nen heftigen Trail in Angriff zu nehmen. Und falls davor ein 2000hm Anstieg liegt, ziehe ich die Vorteile von Klickies doch vor und komm dann halt mal net so flott und sicher wieder rein...

Denkt mal drüber nach!

Der Lange


----------



## Jonez (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde es erstaunlich, dass jemand der mit klickies nicht zurecht kommt den anderen einzureden versucht dass diese es auch nicht könnten  



Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> ... Denn ein angeborener Reflex ist IMMER WESENTLICH SCHNELLER als etwas angelerntes... Im Klartext - *eh hier die eingefleischten Klickie-Immer-Fahrer den Fuß ausgeklickt haben steht meiner schon lange am Boden.... Das ist erstmal fakt*. Das ist nicht nur bei mir so sondern bei jedem Menschen.
> 
> ... Wurzelpisten, nasse Holzbrücken bzw. Treppen, Schotter, Abhänge die schräg befahren werden oder extreme Steigungen mit Hindernissen wo das Rad durchdreht usw... Mit Klickies legt man sich dann zu 90% hin - ohne Klickies kaum.
> 
> Bei den genannten Sachen fühle ich mich mit Klickies auch alles andere als sicher - sondern *wie wohl die meisten *festgebunden!....




Die die es schon können haben natürlich gut reden. Letztendlich ist es auch die Entscheidung jedes einzelnen. Allerdings lasse ich mir nicht von einem der es nicht beherrscht sagen, ich würde in 90% der schwierigen Passagen vom Bike fallen wenn ich eingeklickt fahre  

Und ich gehe davon aus, dass wie hier nicht von extrem DH oder FR reden. Jeder kann selbst einschätzen ob er mit 40 oder 10 Km/h einen nassen Wurzeltrail runter fährt.


Gruß Jonez


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Oktober 2007)

Du willst dir ja nur nicht eingestehen, dass es eigentlich 95% sind  

Die ganze Diskussion hier ist eigentlich schon vorbei. Das ist doch nun wirklich eine Sache, die jeder für sich selbst entscheiden kann. Man kann sich doch einfach beide kaufen und sich dann selbst ein Bild davon machen, was für einen persönlich besser ist.

Gruß Kai


----------



## amila (28. Oktober 2007)

Genau der meinung bin ich auch! Diese Pseudo Wissenschaftlichen ansätze sind auch gerade für den .... Einfach beide Systeme ausprobieren ( und bitte nicht nach 3 Std. angelaufen kommen: aua mich hatts hingelegt und die dinger sind ******** ). Denkt doch einfach mal etwas Logisch darüber nach, dann sollte auch jeden klar werden das es nur durch Übung funktionieren kann. Genauso wie das Biken an sich - Mann braucht Geduld und Training um diverse Trails zu schaffen. So ist es mit den Klickies auch. Wir können ja gerne darüber Diskutieren aber in einen "Normalsterblichen Ramen" und nicht immer gleich abheben und mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten versuchen auf biegen und Brechen sein recht zu begründen. Also imer schön locker bleiben


----------



## Thomas 33 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi nochmals....

Seit 17 jahren fahre ich mit mit lockeren Riemen Körben, und die letzten Jahre mit Riemen losen Körbchen. Ich habe runden Tritt, kann jedoch nicht richtig ziehen, es gibt kein abrutschen und ich kann mit steifen SPD oder mit meinen Wanderschuhen fahren. 

Da ich ja hin und wieder zum "stürzen lernen" meine SPD Pedale montiere hatte in auch immer die Cleats in den Schuhen drinnen. Folglich stellte ich fest das 100hm Tragepassage auf felsigen Boden nix für solche Schuhe sind.
Genauso unsicher wie ich mich am Rad damit fühle ergeht es mir beim "klettern".

Wa sich an mir selbst nicht ganz verstehe ist das ich mit den alten Riemen Körbchen überhaupt keine Probleme habe auszusteigen, kaum montiere ich wieder mal die Klicks legst mich wieder hin, bevorzugt beim steilen anfahren und wenn das hinterrad auf 25% steigungen durchdreht.

Also ich mag die Klicks nicht, obwohl ich auch die Vorteile daran erkenne, bis ich mit Klicks so sicher wie jetzt fahre ist mir das Biken vergangen. 

Da ich aber nach Perfektion strebe, und angeregt durch diese Diskussion hier, habe ich gestern noch schnell SH56 Multiaustiegs Cleats besorgt und werd wieder mal testen fahren.... wer weis.....

lg
Thomas


----------



## amila (28. Oktober 2007)

Das mit dem Tragen kann ich nachvollziehen. Es ist schon lustig genung wenn mann mall mit dem SPD Schuhen in einen Supermakt geht und jeder sich nach einem umdreht weils so schön Klappert  Vielleicht könnten da andere Schuhe ja abhilfe bringen ka. habe bisher immer noch mein erstes Paar.


----------



## ralleycorse (28. Oktober 2007)

@Thomas_33

Ganz simpel, da Du seit Jahren die Körbchen gewohnt bist (die ich übrigends früher 1980-1990 auch immer gefahren bin, fest zugezurrt auch im Gelände  , damals waren wir noch jung und Risikofest), hast Du Dir "antrainiert" bei brenzligen Situationen die Füsse nach HINTEN wegzuziehen. Das geht bei Klickies schief (übrigends auch bei den Multirelease!!!).
Du musst Dich einfach einmal konsequent umgewöhnen (das kann schon mal länger dauern, AUA  ). Erst wenn der neue Ausstieg im Unterbewusstsein gespeichert ist klappts auch fix / unbewusst.

Die Multirelease find ich übrigends eher gefährlich, da dort schon mal eher ein ungewolltes Ausklicken leichter geht. Ich bin da schon fies auf die Nuschel gefallen, der Fuss ist beim Sprinten im stehen plötzlich nach oben ausgeklickt, hhffff, autsch. Hab halt etwas zuviel gezogen...

Also Geduld!

Der Lange


----------



## ralleycorse (28. Oktober 2007)

wieso tragen?? Ich dachte Ihr seid zum Radln in den Bergen  

Nee im ernst, natürlich kommt nix an einen richtigen Wanderschuh ran, aber es gibt schon viel besseres als einen Race-Schuh!!

Ich selbst habe einen Racer für die Touren ohne längere Tragestrecken und einen Shimpanso MT-90 mit in der Vibram Sohle versenktem Klickie für die Alpinen Sachen. Das geht wirklich gut!!

Der Lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GregHead (28. Oktober 2007)

Also ich muss auch eindeutig sagen, Pro Klicker.

Ich bin zuerst MTB mit normalen Pedalen (Bärentatzen) gefahren, dann einige Zeit nur noch Rennrad, hier natürlich mit klickern. Ich hab mir das Ausklicken schon so angewöhnt das ich sagen würde es geht so schnell wie normal den Fuss vom Pedal zu hiefen. 
Beim MTB fahr ich zur Zeit die Time Z (Klicker mit Käfig). Kann man auch ganz gut ausgeklickt fahren.
Inzwischen hab ich mich aber beim Treten so ans eingeklickt gewohnt, dass ich fast automatisch den Fuss hinten hochzieh. Blöd wenn man grad ausklicken musste mit einem Fuss, ne steile Stelle hat und man nicht gleich reinkommt ... dann heb ich beim 'hochziehen' immer den Fuss vom Pedal ... 
Grad bei etwas 'ruppigeren' Strecken (ich fahr kein Downhill o.ä.) oder kleineren hüpfern find ich das Gefühl sicher mit dem Rad verbunden zu sein gut. Bei engeren Stellen auf den Käfig, find ich beste Variante, wobei man auch die Klicker ohne Käfig ganz gut ausgeklickt fahren kann find ich.


----------



## jan84 (28. Oktober 2007)

Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wenn man ins Gelände fährt sind Klickies für mich höchst gefährlich und einfach Schwachsinn. Das Argument, das man nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit recht schnell raus kommt ist zwar mit der Wortwahl an für sich richtig, aber auf der anderen Seite auch Quatsch. Denn ein angeborener Reflex ist IMMER WESENTLICH SCHNELLER als etwas angelerntes... Im Klartext - eh hier die eingefleischten Klickie-Immer-Fahrer den Fuß ausgeklickt haben steht meiner schon lange am Boden.... Das ist erstmal fakt. Das ist nicht nur bei mir so sondern bei jedem Menschen.
> 
> ...



Da fehlt die einfach nur die Gewöhnung. Ich bin nachem halben Jahr MTB-Fahren direkt auf Klicks umgestiegen, seit dem nichts anderes mehr, was ich gefahren bin bin ich eingeklickt gefahren und mache es auch heute immernoch so.
Ausklicken vs Fußabsetzen is beides antrainiert, mit letzterem fängt man nur idr früher an, deswegen scheints dir als Reflex. 
Und die Kontrolle übers Rad ist in ALLEN Situationen meiner Meinung nach gleichwertig oder besser gegenüber Plattformpedalen. 

Das einzige Kontra Argument gegen Klicks könnte sein dass man verschiedene Techniken (BunnyHop) nicht sauber lernt. Und in einigen Situationen etwas schlechter wieder reinkommt als man wieder auf Plattformpedalen draufsteht, aber das ist relativ selten (kommt aber vor) da man auch irgendwie Reflexartig den Einstieg richtig trifft (was bei Kombipedalen wohl auch ein Problem ist).

Genauso find ich die Unterscheidung von dir zwischen Asphalt/Waldweg und Gelände interessant. Ersteres ist wohl eher auffm MTB Sitzen und von A nach B oder von A nach A kommen. Das MTB Fahren fängt doch erst im Gelände richtig an , also müsstest du ganz allgemein den Zweck von Klicks am MTB hinterfragen.


grüße
jan


----------



## avant (28. Oktober 2007)

... also ich habe mir ja zu Beginn meines MTB-Trainings (Ende August) auch nur sehr schwer vorstellen koennen, dass die Klickies im Gelaende sinnvoll sind, aber ich wurde eines Besseren belehrt ...

Klaro - zweimal bin ich auch umgefallen, da ich nicht rechtzeitig ausloesen und das Gleichgewicht nicht halten konnte. Mit etwas Training hat man das allerdings schnell im Griff (OK - schoen brav offen gefahren zu Beginn).
So nach und nach hat sich mir erschlossen, wo der Sinn der Klickies im Gelaende ist - auch hier ist der runde Tritt der Schluessel des Erfolgs. Beispiele:
- Durchfahrten durch schlammiges Gebiet oder nur eine groessere Schlammpfuetze. Hier kommt man mit einer schoenen Trittfrequenz sauber und rund durchgezogen einigermassen durch ohne steckenzubleiben. Ohne Klickies bleibt man einfach schneller stecken.
- steilere Auffahrten auf lockerem/rutschigem Untergrund - auch hier zieht man mit den Klickies locker durch

Klaro - das Gleichgewichtsgefuehl auf dem Bike sowie die Dynamik beim Ziehen muss mein schulen, vorallem wenn das Hinterrad etwas durchrutscht. Aber wie schon gesagt - reine Uebungssache. Wenn das mal sitzt, so kann kaum mehr was schiefgehen.

Gruessle,

Jo - nie wieder ohne - safer cycling


----------



## BikeTiefling (29. Oktober 2007)

@Thomas 33


Thomas 33 schrieb:


> Folglich stellte ich fest das 100hm Tragepassage auf felsigen Boden nix für solche Schuhe sind.
> Genauso unsicher wie ich mich am Rad damit fühle ergeht es mir beim "klettern".


Ich fahre auch die von GregHead beschriebenen Time Z. Die Cleats tragen meiner Meinung nach nicht so auf wie SPD-Systeme => Kletterpartien werden dadurch einfacher.

@Canyon-ESX6


Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> Ich sehe im übrigen auch keinen der mit Klicks fährt auf meiner Tour - außer auf den Waldwegen...


Das klingt als würden wir ähnliche Strecken bevorzugen. Auf richtig spaßigen Touren sind die Leute mit dehnen ich fahre teilweise auch ohne unterwegs. Falls du aus dem Harz kommst können wir gern mal eine Runde drehen ich bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Herausforderungen.(Auf Waldwegen siehst du mich aber nur unterwegs zum Trail.) 

Gruß
BT


----------

